# Official Raw Discussion Thread 1/24



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

this won't end clean obviously.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Obviously there will be a Ziggler Orton run in seeing as the main event for Smackdown is scheduled to be Rated RKO Vs Miz and Ziggler


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope Sheamus dominates like he should.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Ted's burial will continue.... *sighs*

Edge vs. Miz won't end clean but i expect some surprise moment at the end of the show like last week, The Corre appearance perhaps? 

It will be funny if they feed Sheamus to Morrison again.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

The Edge vs. Miz match up is something I am interested in. Hopefully, those two have some chemistry and continue, where the main event of last week left off.

Another ADR RR promo and match against R-Truth is probably inevitable. How about Orton, JoMo or Yoshi Tatsu as opponents? Okay, the latter would most likely end in some sort of squash. Why not have a heel vs. heel confrontation with Sheamus?

I am also intrigued to see more of Mason Ryan.

Please, no Lawler interference in any form ever again!


----------



## JackJiggler (Jan 24, 2011)

When did Edge become a champion again? Ugh.

Better be a good one anyway, Raws been surprisingly solid in recent times.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

It's gong to be a teaser for a swerve all show long.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Can anyone give me a run down of what happened last week?
I missed it and told myself I'd watch it during the week, then missed it again.
I probably missed something big.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Ah yes, the Raw before the 40-man Rumble

Hoping for a good show lads!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Can anyone give me a run down of what happened last week?
> I missed it and told myself I'd watch it during the week, then missed it again.
> I probably missed something big.


There was a really long, drawn out opening segment with Cena/Miz/Nexus where nothing really happened...Nexus was banned from ringside for the Cena/Punk match which ended when the Batista lookalike from FCW showed up and kicked Punk then attacked Cena...joining Nexus.

Morrison beat Bryan then Sheamus cut a promo on winning the royal rumble. Santino/Kozlov beat the Uso's which put an end to that epic, intense...two week feud. Ted Dibiase jobbed again in an over the top battle royal to Henry, then Superstars clan came in and had a battle royal only for Sheamus to run in and take them out only for...Henry to throw him over too.

Natalya beat Maryse which Melina and Eve were randomly on commentary...Melina said nothing.

...I don't think anything else happened...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NJ88 said:


> There was a really long, drawn out opening segment with Cena/Miz/Nexus where nothing really happened...*Nexus was banned from ringside for the Cena/Punk match which ended when the Batista lookalike from FCW showed up and kicked Punk then attacked Cena...joining Nexus*.


I'm just gonna add to this, so that that attack is put into a context that makes sense, Punk offered himself up for the kick, he stood there with his arms wide open and took it voluntarily, so that he ended up winning the match by DQ (which for some reason was never announced).


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i want to see more of cena being a dickhead backstage tonight! more placing phones in food pls..


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

daryl74 said:


> i want to see more of cena being a dickhead backstage tonight! more placing phones in food pls..


yeah this

As well as re-playing it in 200 different angles


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

If Jerry Lawler is involved in this show in any other capacity than commentary, I'm turning it off straight away and not watching it next week.


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

giving miz the belt was such a bad idea, it ruined everyhing

same goes for edge


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> There was a really long, drawn out opening segment with Cena/Miz/Nexus where nothing really happened...Nexus was banned from ringside for the Cena/Punk match which ended when the Batista lookalike from FCW showed up and kicked Punk then attacked Cena...joining Nexus.
> 
> Morrison beat Bryan then Sheamus cut a promo on winning the royal rumble. Santino/Kozlov beat the Uso's which put an end to that epic, intense...two week feud. Ted Dibiase jobbed again in an over the top battle royal to Henry, then Superstars clan came in and had a battle royal only for Sheamus to run in and take them out only for...Henry to throw him over too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, appreciate it! Sounds like a bit of a clusterfuck then to be honest.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Thanks for that, appreciate it! Sounds like a bit of a clusterfuck then to be honest.


There was also a comedy vignette featuring one of NXT Season 4 rookies Derrick Bateman that aired after the mini Battle Royal ended.






Kinda sums up what the whole episode was like.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Prospekt's March said:


> There was also a comedy vignette featuring one of NXT Season 4 rookies Derrick Bateman that aired after the mini Battle Royal ended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fpalm fpalm fpalm

I can't even.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Otunga is disappionted from the lack of Otunga pictures so far in this forum, let this be a lesson to you.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Going to RAW tonight YEAHHHH BUDDYYY

Expect a hype crowd obv, because we wouldn't have it any differently in the Dirty D!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

here is what I see happen on raw tonight.

edge/miz match end in a dq.

John Cena and Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov beat Husky Harris and Michael McGillicutty and David Otunga in a 6 men tag team match.

Natalya and Eve beat Melina and Maryse.

Sheamus beat Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

don't think am watching it tonight am well to tired


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol at that Del Rio troll wink,

and God damn people stop with the Otunga pictures.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah.. here's the thing about the Otunga pics.

They are not funny.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> this won't end clean obviously.


Raw main events almost never end clean. Should be entertaining nonetheless though.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I can't wait for more "poopy" jokes.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

The Bella's to take DBD's virginity tonight?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

olympiadewash said:


> The Bella's to take DBD's virginity tonight?


I wish Raw was rated R so we could see.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Melina Vs Natlaya for Divas Title match been added to Raw Tonight. WWE.COM


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

Edge vs. Miz could be a good match, but I don't expect it to end in any kind of decisive way.

Also, I hope Natalya retains tonight. Still want to see Phoenix/Natalya at WrestleMania.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Not much hype surrounding this week's RAW, and it is the final RAW before Rumble. Quite bad. If you ask me, this year has started off pretty badly, but things can only get better (I hope)


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

LAOCH said:


> Edge vs. Miz could be a good match, but I don't expect it to end in any kind of decisive way.
> 
> Also, I hope Natalya retains tonight. *Still want to see Phoenix/Natalya at WrestleMania.*


Doubt it. By the looks of it, Phoenix/Kong might happen instead.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm still recovering from Melina's mesmerising performance on commentary.

Also Del Rio to lose when he shows up.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

LAOCH said:


> Edge vs. Miz could be a good match, but I don't expect it to end in any kind of decisive way.
> 
> Also, I hope Natalya retains tonight. Still want to see Phoenix/Natalya at WrestleMania.


I doubt there will be a diva singles match or a divas championship match at WM for that matter. I don't think that's happened since Trish vs Mickie.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Actually since Melina/Ashley.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Tonights Raw should be good. I dont see Miz and Edge ending cuz i see Riley interfering which causes Orton to come out and we'll get a Rated RKO reunion. Atleast thats what i hope. Cant wait to see whats up with Nexus and Cena now that Mason Ryan is here.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Optikk said:


> Not much hype surrounding this week's RAW, and it is the final RAW before Rumble. Quite bad. If you ask me, this year has started off pretty badly, but things can only get better (I hope)


Agreed. It's the fucking Royal Rumble. As usual they will go for the hard sell in the last week though. I hope Nexus doesn't dominate too much. My interest in Raw drops when they take up 99.9% of the show. It's just beyond boring at this stage. Bleh.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Raw in 13 mins.... LETS GO


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It's nights like this that make me wish RAW was an hour earlier...gonna be really difficult to make it another 2 hours and 15 minutes plus


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Goooo Evil Melina!*


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

5 min to show time!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I wonder who will open the show. Nexus, Miz, or John Cena


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Can anyone PM me a stream, I'm not home tonight


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Slightly off topic, can anyone tell me what this gay-ass show is on USA HD at the moment? I'm using a stream.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> Otunga is disappionted from the lack of Otunga pictures so far in this forum, let this be a lesson to you.


Forbiiiiden. So IiiiiiiI wiiin. Ok, it is too cold and this kush is too chocolatey. I shall enjoy this raw.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wonderwall123 said:


> Slightly off topic, can anyone tell me what this gay-ass show is on USA HD at the moment? I'm using a stream.


csi?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Ready for some Lobster Head!!

PS that pic should be the offical Sheamus Face pic


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

RAW... let the forum post Begin!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

The start of Raw always reminds me of how much I hate Nickelback


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Here we gooooooooo


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

well, here comes RAW! 

will Jerry Lawler put himself in the spotlight again?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

starting with edge >?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

already?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

shut up you guys! it's starting!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Edge first? Interesting


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> The start of Raw always reminds me of how much I hate Nickelback


Same.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> csi?


NCIS actually. Is that mofo limping already?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SoupMan Prime said:


> I wonder who will open the show. Nexus, Miz, or John Cena


My guess is Edge


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Diva's Championship..... fuck


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

No pyro? :S


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Let me guess Edge vs Miz ends in a DQ because Ziggler runs in Ortin comes out makes the save and the GM says next week or on Smackdown Rated RKO vs Ziggler and Miz.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Damn bandages?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So Cole just informed me of the Core (aka Nexus 2.0). Anybody wanna fill us in who missed SD! ?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, lord. Edge to play kayfabe. This is always funny.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

R U serious bro? Are they really going to go first? WOW, they are putting TOO much emphasis on Cena.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

You gotta open w/ the champion vs champion match so Jerry Lawler can have another main event.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

he shoulda just said "get out here now!" "i dont liek waiting"

not all this crap


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole-miner


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Edge is looking kinda fat. Retire already big boy.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

AAANDDDDDDDD I QUOTE.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL GM.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

i hope edge goes ballistic on the laptop again


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

WHOS THE DAMN GM


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

inb4andiquote


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Edge's pg promo humor is a bit better than Cena's. Not saying much though.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

AND I QUOTE


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh shit, the most epic rivalry in Raw history.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

GM 4 life!!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

NOT FAIR wtf 40????


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

LMAO at Jack Swaggers face


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol Jack Swagger face


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

LMAO AT SWAGGER'S GRIN!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

wtf giving away number 40

who are these 3 jobbers?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

HERE COMES CHRISTIAN YO



Awww..... it's just Jobber, Drw & Swags...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Here comes Thwagger!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL... Edge talks for 3 seconds and the GM types half a novel


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Tyson


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

One of those twats will get 40? Are you fucking joking? ¬_¬


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyson Kidd? 

Squashed as usual.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Swagger for #40!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Are the Nexus outcasts really called "The Core"?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

DREW KIck man that shit is deadly...

Edge gonna throw drew over these fools dont deserve


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Random ass 4 man rumble??? umm...ok


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

What a kick by Drew


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

well that was pointless


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn, you were all squashed.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Oh shit, the most epic rivalry in Raw history.


What else would you expect when the laptop gets such great heat? Best heel in the WWE.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

In a matter of 40 seconds, they decide who is 40? Come on.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Thank God. As much as I love McIntyre, he doesn't deserve #40


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Best Match Ever? 

Probably, yeah...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

what was the point of that?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Tragic! Lawd lol


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So is there any doubt left that the Raw GM is Cole?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

OH SNAP HERE WE GO...!!


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

There's no logic in what's happening right now. Why would Edge give a fuck who enters at 40? Why wouldn't he just avoid the beatdown, save himself for his match later, and hop over the rope himself?

I swear Creative writes these shows on the back of a napkin over dinner.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Hahaha they all jobbed.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Break the GM yet again!!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Remember when they started giving Tyson Kidd mic time and also a body guard?
Remember when Jack Swagger won the World Heavyweight Title?
Remember when Drew McIntyre was hyped as a future World Champion?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Damn, you were all buried.


could you imagine the uproar if cena or HHH had done that?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gonna fuck up this laptop.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Here we go. Beat his dumb ass Edge


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TEAR IT TO PIECES EDGE. IF COLE GETS IN THE WAY FUCK HIM UP!

.............FUUUUUCK HIM UP!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

HE IS PROTECTING IT!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

OH MAN BAD ASS EDGE

IT DONT MATTER YO, COLE CAN GET NOTIFICATIONS FROM HIS PHONE


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

smashed Cole lol


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol @ king

"get him edge"


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Batista Jr


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ew the nexus theme? :/


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OTUNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

punkkkk


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Nexus... sigh..... OH SHIT BATISTA!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Hajduk1911 said:


> what was the point of that?


none of them get 40. those were the circumstances of the match.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Has Mason Ryan been named yet?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

A wild Batista appears


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Nexus. All 14yo straight edge kids shoot their load.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

It's the Animal!

Oh wait...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dave Batista's love child.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That fucking music.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Very poor group.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Nexus I need that shirt.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Mason Ryan walks like he has a stick up his ass


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool... When did Batista and Rob Conway have a kid?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Christ, Mason Ryan looks like a caricature of a muscular person.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

It's fake Nexus.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Remember when they started giving Tyson Kidd mic time and also a body guard?
> Remember when Jack Swagger won the World Heavyweight Title?
> Remember when Drew McIntyre was hyped as a future World Champion?


According to WWE, no we don't.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooge..


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Man CM Punk could trip on the ropes on the way to the ring and all his fan boys would rejoice him and talk about it all week.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

poor grooming choice, punk


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't like this nexus, i miss the wade nexus.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Baby Batista


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

CM looooves to sit with people in a team with him on the turnbuckle. Also, Miz is awfully quiet.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i dunno why but i feel like this raw is gonna be real good,


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

GreenBax said:


> There's no logic in what's happening right now. Why would Edge give a fuck who enters at 40? Why wouldn't he just avoid the beatdown, save himself for his match later, and hop over the rope himself?
> 
> I swear Creative writes these shows on the back of a napkin over dinner.


Why wouldn't every champion ever just clock the ref at the beginning of the match and keep his title by dq? I think the world of wrestling requires us to believe these men really want to look powerful by winning matches.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

You would think Nexus would drop that gay theme song with a new leader


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha. Vince says "Say they're unequivocably brainwashed!" Jerry says "They've been unequi--v--iccamably brainwashed."


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

It is just honestly scary how much he looks like Batista.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like steve blackman and batista's daughter were busy......


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Corre to come out...

BOOK IT


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

CM Punk is officially the anti-christ.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

punks new style makes him resemble bud bundy.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

all in all... said:


> poor grooming choice, punk


I think he's trying to channel Barret with the slick back, but it's not working.


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

CM Punk kill the vibe here, shut up slow talker.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I am already bored with this. Where did Edge go?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Otunga's looking at Punk like he wants to put his wang in him.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

English Batista.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

call him Mason Batista, that would be great


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

HOLY SHIT listen to that heat.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pussy Monster light.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

When did Batista learn British?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Nexus = Cult

Mason Ryan = Cute


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Sounds awfully like Wade Barrett..


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

batista+Barrett=Mason Ryan


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

That was 2 things but ok


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Mason Ryan looks like somebody one of the Jersey Shore gals would take home for a shag


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

David otunga spotting so early in the raw live show what have I done to deserve this


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Total Package said:


> *Welsh* Batista.


Fixed for you


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

mason really is like a batista and gabriel love child


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

"Faith" - Mason Ryan

Already better on the mic than John Morrison!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

The funny thing about "The Corre" is that every single member says it's own name differently in a crazy accent.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

wow... first we got the greatest match of all time, then Ryan delivers the best promo ever... what a night.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Where did Edge go??


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao that kid


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

poor man's nexus on Smackdown!!! oh no he didn't...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> Haha. Vince says "Say they're unequivocably brainwashed!" Jerry says "They've been unequi--v--iccamably brainwashed."


:lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

fpalm @ that child.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Liniert said:


> Fixed for you


Yeah, somewhere over there.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL THE U CANT SEE ME KID LOOOOLOLO


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

HAHA fuck that kid. That was funny. Also, Corre would shitstomp you boys. Please, Wade. Talkback at this fool.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"I have only one thing to say.....faith."

"What did he say?"

Art Donovan on commentary tonight?

Holy shit someone gif that kid with the Cena sign.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

'FAITH' is the new 'Bigger Picture'.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TheShowstappa92002 said:


> Where did Edge go??


Ran away.


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

OH HAI WADE


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

zomg nexus overload


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh shit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What the fuck? :lmao


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

AWESOME!!! MARKING!!! CORRE!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

CORRE! FUCK YEAH


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

ITS THE CORE!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

God, Barrett's them is horrible!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I bet Mason Ryan practiced that little promo in the mirror for hours today.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Time to set up WAR GAMES at WrestleMania 27


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Corrs song is terrible


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Which ones the Drummer ?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow this is exciting


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Corre!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao This song is shitastic


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

WADE!!!! Back where he belongs! 

why is Zeke with them? He's black, he will be kicked out soon.....


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck yeah the corre on raw where they belong


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Why is the corre on Raw and DAMN their theme song sucks ass


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

NWO vs Wolfpack staredown


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I keep thinking of Batista lol


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

That theme music sucks.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here we go!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> "I have only one thing to say.....faith."
> 
> "What did he say?"
> 
> ...


How much does that guy weigh?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nexus vs A poor mans Nexus.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

You tell him wade!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Barrett looks weird without the armband.


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

PikachuMan said:


> :lmao that kid


Someone needs to make a gif out of that asap.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

What's that pussy ass shit? Is that really the Corre theme song?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Corre need team shirts.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

At da rrhjrhhjrhjrhjryalrysgjdfgdajkfgumble...


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Why didn't they just keep Punks theme for Nexus and pass We Are One over to The Corre?

I miss Wade walking out to dem drums


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds like WWE is fresh out of American stars.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Vince just splooged. Zeke vs Mason.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

BATISTA VS EZIKIAL


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

Why Jackson talk at all!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

God, I ALWAYS forget that Zeke is Guyanese.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMMMMMAOOOOOOO @ ZEEEKEEE 
wtf did u just say??? lmaoooo


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Hah. Corre doesn't have shirts so they just all come out half-naked.



And get that mic away from Ezekiel, jesus christ.
And please don't give it to Heath.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Batista vs. Ahmed Johnson!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole to save the day


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Great opening to RAW


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pussy Monster LIGHT needs to drop this black guy on his head.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Ezekiel Jackson would kill Mason Ryan.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

awesome

barrett vs punk

cena as guest ref, so predictable, even the 5 yr old kids were calling it before it was announced


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Preach Wade!

Can I become a Corre Whore?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

aw what the fuck, wade is gonna lose.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Yea Wade! Your group is all about being equal! It's not like when you were the leader of Nexus you weren't bossing them around at will or anything like that!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Fuck that shit!!!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

CENA REFEREEE


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Wtf? Corre better win.


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

well damn no corre vs. nexus at the rumble...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

out of the royal rumble match and Cena is the ref...nice!!!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

HOLY SHIT

JARRRRRRRRRRRRRN CENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Inb4 John Cena.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Did not see that coming.

/sarcasm


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

WTF WTF?!

Also, another PPV match on RAW!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> aw what the fuck, wade is gonna lose.


Fuck, dude stop being me but faster. Barrett is getting beat, tonight. Personally, I liked EJ stepping up to Punk.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

should be a good match


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Random Cena inclusion is random.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Cena to turn heel and join Corre. Calling it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Core will not be in the Rumble


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

nexus/coree 2 gang up and take out cena?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL @ the Ref being Cena, I hope Nexus A and Nexus B join up and beat him down.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

What? Cena the special referee for a match?

*Puts gun up against head*

Wait! Punk's in the match?!

*Pulls gun away*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like there's gonna be a No Contest.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

what the fuck is going on!!!

why get rid of one of these groups for the rumble when they hardly have 40 wrestlers to enter it in the first place!!

oh hang on, i guess it will end in a draw since cena is the ref, what if they join forces to create a super group and annihilate cena tonight


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I can see Cena screwing Punk and that being a 1 on 1 at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

They have enough wrestlers on the roster to keep 5 guys out of the 40 man royal rumble? Surely something will change.

It's nice to see both groups facing off though.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright good RAW lined up then. Edge and Miz should be good if given time and they don't just bury the miz. CM Punk can carry anyone so that should be good too.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Aww ffs, now either Barrett or Punk is going to be out of the Rumble? DAMN IT! Why couldn't they have the winner just be number 40 in the Rumble?


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a feeling that Cena is gonna get another beat down tonight.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

I see the losing team ripping up the Rumble, or a no contest.


----------



## V-Dogg (Jul 1, 2003)

There goes part of the 40 man Rumble. They're gonna be low on bodies.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I want Corre to win but I think Nexus will be in the rumble


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That is a crazy stipulation for tonights match. Punk is gonna beat Barrett though. Calling it now.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Double count out?????


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Deadset, the CM Punk/Nexus storyline is the worst main event storyline WWE has done in a number of years.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

i don't get this, i thought the whole point to go from 30 men to 40 men was to have both of these stables in the rumble but now they are going to take out one which will probably be barrett's group, idk what to think of this, there has to be some kind of twist tonight, i want both stables in the rumble!


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Looks like there's gonna be a No Contest.


This and another cena beatdown yay! :flip


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I gotta admit, that I Am Number Four movie looks pretty cool


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Edge vs Miz is gonna be a snooze fest....


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

John cena to be guest ref I recon he will let Barrett win


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Both groups will be at the Rumble. Why are we debating this? Keep it moving.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Is it just me or did anybody else see romantic sparks when Mason and Ezekiel went face to face?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

come on, neither will lose, most likely ends in a no contest with a super Cena sendoff after a beatdown


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Shivaki said:


> They have enough wrestlers on the roster to keep 5 guys out of the 40 man royal rumble? Surely something will change.
> 
> It's nice to see both groups facing off though.


Hold up people stop and think about the surprise entrants. Don't know exactly how many there will be this year.


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Looks like there's gonna be a No Contest.



It damn well better be. Why would creative actually want to get rid of such an interesting dynamic? Plus, that's either 4 or 5 people just up and out of the rumble. Corre and Nexus almost make up a 4th of the possible entrants this year. If it was only 30 I could see how such a huge number could be a hindrance, but with 40 people you need dynamics like this to keep it interesting.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Mark Henryyyyy BOOOM


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> I gotta admit, that I Am Number Four movie looks pretty cool


Yeah except for the whole cool part.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

IT'S HIS DAMN DESTINY!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

rcc said:


> Deadset, the CM Punk/Nexus storyline is the worst main event storyline WWE has done in a number of years.


Did you see that Kane/Edge feud recently?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Alberto for RR winner!!!!!!


----------



## DKAJC (May 27, 2007)

I don't know what the result is going to be for Nexus/Corre tonight, but Nexus had better not be eliminated (or at least Punk).


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

JOMO!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wig splitting = ratings


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh snap Henry Morrison vs ??? ???


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

What a lame stipulation. A screw job better happen in this match between Punk and Barrett.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RATINGS JUST HIT THE FUCKING ROOF!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

jobber Henry


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

mark creeps me out


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

LOBSTER HEAD


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Has Henry teamed with everyone on the Raw Roster?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TOO MANY LIMES!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

KING LOBSTER HEAD!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

IT'S A SHAMEFUL THING. LOBSTER HEAD.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

ratings!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

EBboy™ said:


> Why couldn't they have the winner just be number 40 in the Rumble?


Levesque already reserved that for himself


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Did you see that Kane/Edge feud recently?


That was decent tbh. Kane/Taker however was bad.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Am I the only one who wouldn't give a shit if Sheamus was released?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That's one hell of a team.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright Del Rio. RAW keeps getting better


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*FELLA!!!*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

sheamus and del rio? fuck yes!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

kinda random match


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

FUCK YEAH! DEL RIO <3


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Am I the only one who wouldn't give a shit if Sheamus was released?


nope.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Alberto for champion


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, Del Rio, drive a shitty car instead of a good one, come on.

Nice rationale, King.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Q. How many limes are too many?

A. TURTY NOINE!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Del RRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm here live and the crowd is on fire, is it coming across like that on tv???


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

If Sheamus would ditch the King crap, he would ooze star. I'm buying into it!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

did i miss anything good in the first 20 minutes?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

barnesk9 said:


> I'm here live and the crowd is on fire, is it coming across like that on tv???


no


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wrestlemania season....ummm ok


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

well At least we know what car ADR will have on SD tomorrow.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

I always thought the royal rumble should have been a real over the ring match, not decided before hand. I think it would be so much better that way.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

I dont get this. Why not replace Mark Henry with Daniel Bryan? Wow.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Wrestlemania Season?? Cole has his own 3 month Hanukkah... lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

barnesk9 said:


> I'm here live and the crowd is on fire, is it coming across like that on tv???


Crowds at the Joe are always hot, I remember years back when Brock Lesnar whooped Zac Gowen's ass in front of his mother, they ate it up...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

GayAngel said:


> I always thought the royal rumble should have been a real over the ring match, not decided before hand. I think it would be so much better that way.


Yeah, and someone like Spike Dudley wins.......... :no:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

To many limes to many limes ooooooooooohhhhhh


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

Do they describe the match sometime?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

barnesk9 said:


> I'm here live and the crowd is on fire, is it coming across like that on tv???


Sort of. 

Hey, where did Edge go? Did he just walked away or stay be the ring?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> did i miss anything good in the first 20 minutes?


Not really. Punk sending people to sleep with a slow speech about faith. Then confrontation between Corre and Nexus setting up a match tonight where losers are kicked out the Rumble with Cena as gues ref.

So not missed much really.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

GayAngel said:


> I always thought the royal rumble should have been a real over the ring match, not decided before hand. I think it would be so much better that way.


This is why you shouldn't think and your opinions don't matter to anyone.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

EBboy™ said:


> That was decent tbh. Kane/Taker however was bad.


What the fuck?

Edge pushed Bearer around in a wheelchair for around a month, killed him, Kane lost the title and then dissapeared.


HOW IS THAT NOT WORSE?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DVR saves lives! Haha. Was able to catch up. 

I really hope both groups are in the rumble. Especially with 40 people, it wouldn't make sense.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Anyone mind filling me on whats happened so far? Just got home


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Falkono said:


> Not really. Punk sending people to sleep with a slow speech about faith. Then confrontation between Corre and Nexus setting up a match tonight where losers are kicked out the Rumble with Cena as gues ref.
> 
> So not missed much really.


Doesn't look like it's gonna get much better either. The Main Event is gonna suck.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> Edge pushed Bearer around in a wheelchair for around a month, killed him, Kane lost the title and then dissapeared.
> 
> ...


Is that really what the storyline said? That Bearer died? So now he's been killed twice?

Nice.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Falkono said:


> Not really. Punk sending people to sleep with a slow speech about faith. Then confrontation between Corre and Nexus setting up a match tonight where losers are kicked out the Rumble with Cena as gues ref.
> 
> So not missed much really.


Sounds pretty bad.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

MysticRVD said:


> Anyone mind filling me on whats happened so far? Just got home


The GM was revealed.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

If either Sheamus or Del Rio gets pinned by Mark Henry I'm done


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> Anyone mind filling me on whats happened so far? Just got home


Nothing worth mentioning......


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The shake weight will make you a master jerkoff.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Food break


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> Edge pushed Bearer around in a wheelchair for around a month, killed him, Kane lost the title and then dissapeared.
> 
> ...


Undertaker/Kane wasn't good imo, but that Edge/Kane feud was beyond awful


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> This is why you shouldn't think and your opinions don't matter to anyone.


And why is that? Im guessing your one of the fans who would love little horny to win the Royal Rumble.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

random tarver sighting


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

TARVER


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

A WILD TARVER APPEARS!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Tarver sighting


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

MICHAEL FUCKING TARVER


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh fuck its tarver, yes. oh yes


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TARVEERRR!!!!!!

JOIN THE CORRE, PLEAASSSE!!!


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Michael Tarver????


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

MICHAEL FUCKING TARVER.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Tarver!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

tarver sighting


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TAVER


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Tarver, yay.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tarver?!?!

as Cole said looking creepy lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

TARVER


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I SEE YOU TARVER I SEE YOU!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

fuck yeah TARVER!!


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

micheal tarver sighting! wonder what group hes gonna join nexes or corre?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Michael Tarver, I just marked.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

fuck yeah tarver


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Michael fucking Tarver in this bitch...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

HAHA Tarver rofl.

Corre's fifth member. Wouldn't make sense if he didn't join.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Well that was random...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Michael Tarver!!!!

Maybe he isn't hopeless after all.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Who was that then


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

YES!!!!! TARVER


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> Anyone mind filling me on whats happened so far? Just got home


Barret vs Punk tonight, whoever loses their entire group is out of the rumble. And Cena is the ref for the match.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol Tarver. Random much?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Tarver, Skip, and Black Cena, should all be apart of the Corre or New Nexus.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

I didnt have my glasses on and i thought it was alastair overeem, hahaha.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Sounds pretty bad.


It's not great but still better then the other RAWs we had this year in my opinion. But going into a Rumble at the weekend it does seem a bit weak. Doesn't feel like there is any hype for it at all yet.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

fuck yeah michael tarver aka the best member of the original nexus next to wade


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Michael Tarver needs to rush the ring and attack Sheamus then cut a promo saying how his gon' win teh Rumble.

Debut him as a face.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

My boy Tarver makes his return and is acknowledged!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

random tarver sighting.

what happen to the other black guy that was in Nexus.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Man, a competitive match with the worlds strongest jobber in it? What other new year resolutions does WWE have on their list?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Who was that then


I think it was Skip Sheffield.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

You know the WWE has fallen when everybody is collectively jacking off to Michael Tarver....


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Tarver to ruin the chances of nexus to be in the rumble


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh, oh, oh... BLACK REF!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And Michael Tarver just lit the thread up.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

GayAngel said:


> And why is that? Im guessing *your* one of the fans who would love *little horny* to win the Royal Rumble.


Do you mean Hornswoggle? I honestly can't even decipher what the fuck YOU'RE talking about.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> The GM was revealed.


It was Ted Turner. predictable.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Oh man, between this week's Raw and last weeks I only just now realized that this years Royal Rumble will have 40 entrants, as opposed to the normal 30. WOW


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I really hope he joins Corre and not be cursed with the "Darren Young Syndrome"!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

hey you guys, i think i just saw that black guy who used to be in Nexus?

did anyone else see him? 




^^^thats the last 3 pages fuckin a lol


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cole having to remind the 8 year olds there.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Hopefully tarver joins Nexus wasn't it Wade that told Cena to destroy him or were we supposed to forget that.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

is it me or does Mark Henry look like the big Zamboni the guy rides between periods of Red Wings games...


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Noo henry why tapp


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Bye Bye to Morrison's knee!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

ADR FTW!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Morrison looked like he hurt himself right there.

Damn this crowd is great and that was a great match.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Henry Taps! lol


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

that landing looked rough


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh wow


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh shit Morrison just murdered his knee.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo Rodríguez BITCHES~!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Henry sells that better than the entire roster.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> It was Ted Turner. predictable.












CAPTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIN PLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANET!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That looked painful for Morrison*


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

He couldn't compare that pain with any other pain


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

What a fucking ending.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Superb from Del Rio.

SU ES GANADORES, EL EQUIPO DE SHEAMUS, Y LA ESENCIA DE EXELENCIA, ALBERRRRTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, DELLLLLLLLL RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, that was impressive getting that arm breaker on Mizark!


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Do you mean Hornswoggle? I honestly can't even decipher what the fuck YOU'RE talking about.


Do not worry the older you get the more you will understand words.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Henry sold that armbar like a champ.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

not a huge Del Rio fan but his spinning arm bar is fucking beautiful


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

RATINGS doing the job to ADR. Respect to the World's Strongest Man.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> I didnt have my glasses on and i thought it was alastair overeem, hahaha.


Dude, Alistair Overeem doesn't even know what Alistair Overeem looks like.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Alberto FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Aww morrison knee


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Whoever asked if the crowd is coming across well.....Yes! You guys sound great!


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

At least Mark Henry can sell the arm bar better then R truth


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hell yeah, ADR!


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

i really like sheamus and ADR as a team, they seem to go well together.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cena will make it so that the match is a draw keeping both teams in the rumble. calling it.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

henry should have stood up with del rio still hanging from the arm - woulda been an awesome spot for the 'wrolds strongest man'


maybe if he were more over


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn Melina actually looks kinda sexy.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Total Package said:


> CAPTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIN PLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANET!!!!!!!!!!!


http://video.adultswim.com/robot-chicken/ted-turner-saves-earth.html


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tarver to attack CM Punk? Meaning both will be in the rumble


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Another main event Cena sticks his nose into.

This better not end right, I want both Nexus and Core in the Rumble!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I can't believe Mark Henry has sold ADR's finisher better than almost everyone else on the roster.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Was that supposed to be Corre's symbol?


Shit, they're inferior to Nexus in every way except for the actual people in the group.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> http://video.adultswim.com/robot-chicken/ted-turner-saves-earth.html


:lmao, yeah.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Natalya in this match so I believe I'll skip the piss break this time. If Melina wins this I'm done with Divas wrestling. This notion of pushing the eye candy is killing them.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Tarver to be in the ring with a mic. Would be the logical thing to do since the man can talk.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Tarver to attack CM Punk? Meaning both will be in the rumble


Crossing my fingers! 
Then Tarver joins Corre! Haha.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Natalya needs to look like a badass instead of the cookie-cutter smiling, waving Diva. *


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Del Rio future World Champ


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

How poor on the mic was big Zeke?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Milky Buttons still exist? :O 

I gotta get me some of those. 

On another note, that Capital FM advert bugs the shit out of me.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Flicking between Raw and a nature documentary about crocodiles on Eden. Fuck Sake.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

chnwh said:


> How poor on the mic was big Zeke?


wasn't bad, they keep it short with the big guys who are just there for the intimidation.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

chnwh said:


> How poor on the mic was big Zeke?


I love Zeke, but I was thinking the same. He didn't do too bad on SD!
But is english not his first language? Or does he stumble over words badly?


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Was that supposed to be Corre's symbol?
> 
> 
> Shit, they're inferior to Nexus in every way except for the actual people in the group.


Cm Punk alone just kills the entire Core Group in terms of talent.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Natalya needs to look like a badass instead of the cookie-cutter smiling, waving Diva. *


That's what 80% of face divas seem to turn into. That's what made Lita so badass.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Melina needs to go nuts and start kidnapping folks.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Awesome Finger Eleven theme for the Rumble!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

definatly hoping a no contest for the barrett/punk match tonight. best way to do it would have both stables start beating down cena, and it ends no contest, beat down continues, and then wrestlers from raw and smackdown come down to the ring and all mayhem explodes which will further build up for the rumble match and have both stables in the match


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

No red carpet?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Natalya in this match so I believe I'll skip the piss break this time. If Melina wins this I'm done with Divas wrestling. This notion of pushing the eye candy is killing them.


maybe its just me, but there is MUCH better eye candy in the company than Melina....and when you think about it from a wrestling ability standpoint, Melina is the lesser of many evils.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Natalya needs to look like a badass instead of the cookie-cutter smiling, waving Diva. *


That would require character develpment and since Nattie isn't a Bella, its not happening.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Melina is looking hawt, wait what.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Natalya in this match so I believe I'll skip the piss break this time. If Melina wins this I'm done with Divas wrestling. This notion of pushing the eye candy is killing them.


The notion isn't the problem. It's the actual practice of pushing eye candy. I figure you can have the latter without the former.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

chnwh said:


> How poor on the mic was big Zeke?


He can't say Royal Rumble. Other than that, not bad.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Melon to win


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

American Forces Network? Seriously cole, Seriously? ¬_¬


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Hmmm i wonder how the match will turn out, not bad wrestlers, Especially Naty.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

and already with the high pitched screams


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Cole just called Natalya hefty...


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Natalya hefty? I think not.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole calling Natalya fat.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

XxPunkxX said:


> Cm Punk alone just kills the entire Core Group in terms of talent.


imo punk ruined nexus, he turns everything into "faith" or Straight edge society type deal. same shit as before. And the initiations were wack as hell.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

K why didn't they save this match for the Rumble?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

King "I wanna punch you so bad"

He speaks for most of the IWC. lol


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Who the hell is that referee?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> K why didn't they save this match for the Rumble?


Kong?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cole > Life


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Melina rocks


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

DECK HIM KING.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

stop fucking screaming


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Great submission hold by Melina!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Melina's high pitched screams get on my fucking nerves.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

chnwh said:


> How poor on the mic was big Zeke?


Zeke has Fear Of Public Speaking I Think


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ouch


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Natty looks fan-fucking-tastic tonight


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Smelling a Kong run in, anyone?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

very nice counter


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

holy shit


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

My god, Melina is flexible.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

DAMN SHE ALMOST BROKE HER BACK!!!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

damn


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

That was a sick sharpshooter


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

oh my what a sharp shooter.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Holy Fuck What A Sharpshooter


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

wow O_O

epic sharpshooter


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice match.


LAAAAYYYYYYLLLLAAAAA


Wow.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

nice counter


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well damn...


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

that would hurt if it was me.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow that was a SIC sharpshooter


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao damnit she's flexible. *


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That sharpshooter was actually pretty cool


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

what a terrible fucking match. hard to watch


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Melina's flexibility is mind blowing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh my god that was one of the sickest Sharpshooters I've ever seen in my life.

Please have Kong debut.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

fuck melina is flexible, lucky morrison


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

OMFG.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

We wish you well in your future endeavors.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

OUCH


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Damn. Melina bent like a pretzel.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuck me that looked violent.

LAYLA.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Why does Melina feel the need to scream all the time, it's obnoxious.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Kong..watch.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

LAYLA!!!!!! :


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

That looked PAINFUL!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

LAYLAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Layla's hotness is ridiculous.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

look at layla. My goodness.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Sharpshooter and a half


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Now that's a Sharpshooter!,Bret must be damn happy&proud.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Sweet Jesus, Layla in that dress!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*LayCool to save the segment.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LAYLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Joel said:


> Layla's hotness is ridiculous.


So is her voice. And not the good kind.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Melina just experienced broke back mountain just now.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

these 2 suck, please don't let Kong be aligned with them


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

This storyline again ?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Layla looks so great


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Natty just humbled Melina

another fat program

Layla looks hot


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> The notion isn't the problem. It's the actual practice of pushing eye candy. I figure you can have the latter without the former.


But here's the problem. Eye candy was popular TEN years ago. Today it's just dead reation when the talentless Divas are being pushed. 

Look at this. Natalya can push the Divas to a better level.

And here's another problem. Undertaker's bitch. Listen to the crowd during their spot. Graveyard. Dead.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Layla's hotness is cut in half when she opens that god awful trap of hers


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

why the fuck do they allow that southern hick mic time?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Lay cool hate there own music lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kong debut, New Memeber of LayCool this sunday


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

damn Layla


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Dear God,

I come to you to simply ask that I just be blessed with one opportunity with Layla El. Just one.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ooooooh god Layla's ass.....


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Laycool: Best thing in wrestling


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope Natalya doesn't lose. I'm honestly sick of LayCool holding the titles all the time.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Thank god that's over, the only thing worth seein was that sick sharpshooter.

LOL @ the random title match made, it's like WWE realised they only had 3 matches on the card for this sunday.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Layla. Sweet baby jesus


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank You King. Cole Does Need To Shut The Fuck Up


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

It's True said:


> why the fuck do they allow that southern hick mic time?


She's from Florida. How is that a hick?


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

cody is a lucky bastard she is awesome hot


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

cool... Layla vs Mccool at WM...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

irishboy109 said:


> Laycool: Best thing in wrestling


:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Sweet Jesus, Layla in that dress!!!





THE Assassin™ said:


> look at layla. My goodness.





Joel said:


> Layla's hotness is ridiculous.


+1000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Total Package said:


> So is her voice. And not the good kind.


Especially as she in English and tries to chat with some hybrid accent...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The voice over guy for the Royal Rumble doesn't sell it for me. I'm streaming it.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

If WWE was smart they would have had Melina/Natalya at the Rumble and used this week to build it up.

Fucking idiots throwing their matches together at the last minute like always.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Could God make Layla any more gorgeous?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Morcombe said:


> these 2 suck, please don't let Kong be aligned with them


Ah f**k you just killed my hopes for Kong now that I realize that's probably how they'll introduce her to the roster. She'll be coming in as a heel so it won't be surprising.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

she is specially fuckeable tonight lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

irishboy109 said:


> Laycool: Best thing in wrestling


*They just made Raw worth watching...for a few minutes anyway.

Natalya and Melina was a huge let down. That's more WWE booking than their fault, I understand that. But they didn't do anything with what little time they were given.*


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Laycool only gives the divas title a bad name. Around there waist it is a "Woman's whore Championship title". NO OFFENSE!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Total Package said:


> So is her voice. And not the good kind.


Who gives a shit how she sounds when she looks that damn good?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Laylas was fuvking hot


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> We wish you well in your future endeavors.


Quoted for truth


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Hall Pass looks awesome. Can't wait to watch it!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I like how Nattie bent that sharpshooter more, knowing Melina can bend her body like that.

Oh look, its McCool and the overrated sidekick, making fun of someones weight again. Lets hear it Cole: Vintage WWE taking advantage of horrible talent as heels and yet people still don't care.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

That was the greatest sharpshooter in wrestling history. Bret, Owen, Benoit...eat your hearts out


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Poor Cole. Too bad he doesn't get it that Laycool could care less about him. They should do a storyline with Cole trying to get with Michelle and as a result, biker Taker comes back and beats the shit out of Cole. END. OF. COLE. once and for all!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WTF that's it for Melina?! damn it to hell WWE.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> Could God make Layla any more gorgeous?


its possible if we give thanks to him for it daily...


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Jason Sidekis will either be the next WIl Ferrel, or the next Rob Schneider


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

A Haiku.

Layla in a dress
This forum's filled up with drool
Shame about McCool.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I would mark for an amazing kong debut at the rumble....


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Could God make Layla any more gorgeous?




yes, by making her thinner, blonder, and with bigger fake tits


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

How good does mad dogs looks


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Jason Sidekis will either be the next WIl Ferrel, or the next Rob Schneider


Hopefully the next Ferrell. Man can act.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> But here's the problem. Eye candy was popular TEN years ago. Today it's just dead reation when the talentless Divas are being pushed.
> 
> Look at this. Natalya can push the Divas to a better level.
> 
> And here's another problem. Undertaker's bitch. Listen to the crowd during their spot. Graveyard. Dead.


I'm sorry, I phrased it incorrectly. I meant you can have the notion of pushing eye candy with putting it into practice. You can add an eye candy feud in the show which, while reducing the quality of the show, will allow you to put the strap on a competent female wrestler (not diva). Unfortunately, WWE is learning toward the wrong end of that spectrum, preferring pushing eye candy to displaying actual talent from it's women. I think we may have been saying about the same thing.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

wtb mcmg showing up.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jordo said:


> Laylas was fuvking hot


No need to use past tense. She _is_ fucking hot


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Man Layla just by her presence made this RAW better so far. Sadly she had to stand beside that hideous overrated creature.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

all in all... said:


> yes, by making her thinner, blonder, and with bigger fake tits


Fake tits are awful


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Fuck it. I'm streaming the Rumble too. WWE simply hasn't done enough.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh shit, i forgot mini-Tista


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dave "Pussy Monster" Batista 2.0


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Fake tits are awful



nope


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

the fuck they playin the great khali's theme song for


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Laycool should be thrown out of the WWE now!!! Nothing but trash.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> But here's the problem. Eye candy was popular TEN years ago. Today it's just dead reation when the talentless Divas are being pushed.
> 
> Look at this. Natalya can push the Divas to a better level.
> 
> And here's another problem. Undertaker's bitch. Listen to the crowd during their spot. Graveyard. Dead.


*Natalya hasn't been any better than anyone else, save for maybe Alicia Fox. WWE has her being the same ol same ol. Just another cookie cutter diva. Tonight's match was awful. *


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

all in all... said:


> yes, by making her thinner, blonder, and with bigger fake tits


Why would making her into Maryse make her hotter? If anything it would be a step down


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

all in all... said:


> nope


Yeah, they are. Pretty much ruined Trish.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

This new nexus just doesn't do it for me. Always seems like punk is trying way too hard, and i like punk.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

shouldnt mason have to take some punishment to be in nexus?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

How sexy is otunga


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Man Beast? Why not just call him Dave Batista and get it over with?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Punk and Barrett stand in the middle of the ring. Shake hands and tag team Cena. Ha..I wish.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Fuck it. I'm streaming the Rumble too. WWE simply hasn't done enough.


True enough. That's the same reason I'm so glad I didn't actually pay to go to this Raw (first one I've missed in Detroit in a bit). I would have been pissed that I wasted that money.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Let the bodies hit the floor...."


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Husky with thar awesome mike skill


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Yeah, they are. Pretty much ruined Trish.


nope


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

what a dumb promo, lame


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Shut up, sheep shagger.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

i wish they showed that sharpshooter from the other side


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Husky ass crack talking no thanks


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Wrong time to speak Welsh my old mucker.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Pussy Monster Jr. speaking in tongues?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Mason needs to take Being Serious classes.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Husky stopped drinking the kool aid?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Batista speaking spanish now?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

if Punk comes out first, he will eliminate 10 people and cut promo's between each person.

take notes Husky


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

:lmao did he botch already?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He will not be the next Batista. He will be the next Vladimir Koslov. 
This time in 2 years, he'll be tag partners with McGuilicuty. Hahaha


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

McGillicutty's facial expressions are almost as good as his speaking skills.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Shut up Punk plz....these promos are just horrible


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Did I just hear the genesis of Michael McGillicutty?

Edit: And is it just me or does Punk have more of a great coach vibe than a cult leader vibe?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Circle jerk time!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Anybody here know how to get a cheap stream of the Rumble on Sunday?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Gotta have faith faith faith


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm thinking this Barrett/Punk will have a finish like the Team WWF vs. Team WCW vs. Team ECW match in 2001 on RAW when Team ECW & WCW joined forces and attacked Team WWF. Except this time it'll be Nexus & Corre joining up to attack Cena.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

wow.... GAY!


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

the "new Nexus" shirt should say faith


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Omg that's gay


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I love you CM Punk.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This segment is how I would picture a 12-steps program lol.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Mighty Morphin Power Rangers


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

facepalm @ that Avatar language promo by Newtista...

I think Harris is actually scarred from being forced into gayy BDSM porn


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Punk was the only one with any ability in that promo


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

those are piped in cheers for Cena, Detroit doesn't like him


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

That was one of the lamest segments I have ever seen.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I wonder how many phones Cena has hung up tonight.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Why the hell does Josh Mathews orgasm every time he is about to interview Cena? ¬_¬


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Circle jerk time!




think they just symbolically touched 'tips'


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> Pussy Monster Jr. speaking in tongues?


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really???


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

OK that was a funny couple of lines in this Cena promo.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck of Riley you twat


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I expect the Miz and Rileys laugh will be someone's avatar before the day is over


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Did cena punch Mathews?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

A-ri looked like the grinch when he did that.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

THOSE FAKE LAUGHS! I WANT A GIF! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Your WM main event onscreen folks.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Miz & Riley starting to be the Men's Division's very own Laycool


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Props to Cena for referencing to "The Shining".


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I love me some Alex Riley! Love. Him.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Am I watching Raw, or Tool Academy???


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Miz calling someone a second rate excuse for a champion?

Oh the irony!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"You been watching The Shining?"

:lmao Cena actually said something funny.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Total Package said:


> I wonder how many phones Cena has hung up tonight.


:lmao

This is actually not a bad Cena promo.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Falkono said:


> Shut up Punk plz....these promos are just horrible


still waiting ti here these epic promo skills...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

New gifs incoming


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

miz breakign the 4th wall


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz with a wannabe "IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU THINK!"


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

THANK YOU MIZ. Because Cena has no reason to be burying talent again like he does with jokes. 

Fuck...did you just steal a rockism....really interrupt?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Get out of what the building?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

hahahahaha, this is so lame


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

but for real. how long did it take to write that promo for cena? 30 seconds?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

all in all... said:


> yes, by making her thinner, blonder, and with bigger fake tits


You are a sad strange little man...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Miz & Riley starting to be the Men's Division's very own Laycool


More like the WWE's version of Tool Academy.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao!
"This is REALLY cool!" hahaha


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

If the Miz and Cena have a match in the future the Miz should bring the record armband back.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> I expect the Miz and Rileys laugh will be someone's avatar before the day is over


This. It's sig/avatar material. I also laughed really hard when it happened lol.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

[email protected] *"this is REALLY cool..."* lmao!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena needs to hang up some more phones.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

On no not the padding


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Miz controlling the crowd after cheesy Cena continues to be cheesy Cena.*


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

If Miz ME WrestleMania, I refuse to buy it.


----------



## PushShelton (Dec 17, 2009)

Might as well end brand split with all the Smackdown wrestlers on Raw.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm loving this Raw so far.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so is it bad that i actually forgot that Miz was champ til just now when he came on screen?


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

cole needs to shut up.

wwe should be begging JR to come back and replace him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Cole makes raw bearable. *


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at King:"why are you standing up?"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

WTF was that sign about


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

why is cole standing ?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol at Cole standing up.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> Miz calling someone a second rate excuse for a champion?
> 
> Oh the irony!


The irony isn't lost on me, either.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Miz to lose somehow. Typical WWE booking.

Would be good if Randy attacked Miz during this match, brawl style. Not just an RKO.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I can tolerate Miz, enjoy him sometimes but look at Riley, what a useless fucking gobshite.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Miz & Riley starting to be the *Men's Division's very own Laycool*


*gasp* How dare you sir! :cussin:


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I miss Riley and Miz giving Cole high-fives when they come out


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

why is Cole standing? calm down lol


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Angry Cena is growing on me. Its like seeing Superman do bad guy things, it just seems so out of place, yet so right.

Also it is showing the wear Nexus has had on John.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Edge the world champ!!!!!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> * Cole makes raw nearly unwatchable. *


That's more like it.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

What's up with the "sign face" kid? :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Did someone steal Edge's biceps?*


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I remember when Edge had awesome pyros.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Edge to put Miz over


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Was Miz just petting the title? :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Is Edge getting a little pudgy?
I haven't watched Smachdown in a while....
he looks sort of fat for normal Edge


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Did someone steal Edge's biceps?*




no they just migrated to his lovehandles


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Most awesome match incoming.

Also, Edge Pyro is for facing it on SD or PPVs.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HI, I'M DOLPH ZIGGLER!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

DaGhost said:


> Angry Cena is growing on me. Its like seeing Superman do bad guy things, it just seems so out of place, yet so right.
> 
> Also it is showing the wear Nexus has had on John.


Hopefully leading to a Heel Turn at WM.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

MR ZIGGLES!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

damn it's Vickie........


and Ziggler


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh boy, I bet Ziggler is going to be on commentary


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Thismshould be a goodbmatch if it's clean


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ziggler wtf is up with the midget ponytail?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole needs to be in heel mode all the time


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't care what anyone says.
Vickie looks amazing.



Shut the fuck up, Tito Jackson.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

the fuck? ZIGGLER is #1 contender....serious?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Vickie in leather pants *drool*.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Cole needs firing


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

stfu King.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Spirit Squad Nicky and Fatt Lardy coming to the ri-...oh wait that's Vickie.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Did someone steal Edge's biceps?*


wellness policy stole them


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Orton to interfere and set up Rated RKO vs. Miz and Ziggler on SmackDown.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

LMFAO @ Cole ripping Lawler for not watching SD! :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Incoming Rated RKO time.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Ziggler on commentary FTW!


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Ugh can people stay on their respective shows please i hate random surprises.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Great way to get ratings for Smackdown!, King.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Vickie & Dolph on commentary

Thank god for the mute button


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why do I have this funny feeling that Dolph will be the new champ on Sunday???


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Sibyls twat


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I don't care what anyone says.
> Vickie looks amazing.
> 
> 
> ...


I'd hit it, i'v been drinking....but i'd hit it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Let me guess Edge vs Miz ends in a DQ because Ziggler runs in Ortin comes out makes the save and the GM says next week or on Smackdown Rated RKO vs Ziggler and Miz.


only a matter of time.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Was Miz just petting the title? :lmao


Its the precious!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Thismshould be a goodbmatch if it's clean


With so many heels around ringside, I doubt it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

When is booking going to learn that Edge sucks at kayfabe?


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

tonight even vickie looks hot lol


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

It doesn't feel like two heavyweight champions are in the ring...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Vickie in leather pants *drool*.


*drool* indeed....of retardation.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So it definitely seems like they're slowly and steadily working their way towards ending the brand extension

-Unifying the Tag Titles
-Unifying the Divas Title
-Having members of each brand make more and more frequent visits to the opposing brand

I've seen ADR on Raw more than SD for the past month and a half


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

notorious_187 said:


> Ziggler wtf is up with the midget ponytail?


Looks like that baby ponytail Theo used to rock on the Cosby Show.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Game Fiend said:


> Ugh can people stay on their respective shows please i hate random surprises.


A Brand Split fan eh??


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cole and Miz get more entertaining every week. If it wasn't for Cole I wouldn't care at all about Miz. Cole, in that sense, is RAW's MVP right now. 

He deserves a big ol smiley face sticker.*


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL Vickie and Dolph calling miz fat.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Is Edge getting a little pudgy?
> I haven't watched Smachdown in a while....
> he looks sort of fat for normal Edge


Edge has been a little pudgy ever since he came back at last year's Rumble.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

God this is terrible commentary and the crowd is dead


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

King are you crazy??? Miz vs Edge one of the biggest matches ever on Raw??? fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Vickie sounds genuinely in love with Dolph, good actress .


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Am so drunks it's unreal


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Dolph Ziggler was trying so hard not to laugh there. I would too.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> Looks like that baby ponytail Theo used to rock on the Cosby Show.


Cosby Show FTW!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Ziggler should start using this


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

KidGold17 said:


> It doesn't feel like two heavyweight champions are in the ring...


Agreed, it feels like there is one champion and then there's the Miz.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

This match is pretty slow and boring they need to pick up the pace


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Vickie is looking pretty hot tonight.

The Viper to make an appearance.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ditcka said:


> So it definitely seems like they're slowly and steadily working their way towards ending the brand extension
> 
> -Unifying the Tag Titles


where were you when Bret Hart present the new titles to the Hart Dynasty last year???


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

KidGold17 said:


> It doesn't feel like two heavyweight champions are in the ring...


That's what happens when you have an injury man taking on a comedy character in the ring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> Looks like that baby ponytail Theo used to rock on the Cosby Show.


Theo hotcomb that shit too. :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Am so drunks it's unreal


Hahaha, do you drink every Monday?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I love how Wade and CM Punk is the main event and the champions are just the warm up, way to build them up.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

wwefanatic89 said:


> This match is pretty slow and boring they need to pick up the pace


Or have Austin come dish out some Stunners then leave again.

The sad thing is if that happened it would probably be the best thing on RAW in a few years!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Theo hotcomb that shit too. :lmao


yes he did....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Theo hotcomb that shit too. :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao yeah he did.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

the birth of your next boyfriend


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

cindel25 said:


> *Vickie is looking pretty hot tonight*.
> 
> The Viper to make an appearance.


good lord im not the only one who thinks that i was tjinking that maybe i lost my mind of something lol


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I miss the days when Edge was entertaining to watch. Just doesn't do much for me nowadays

And on a similar note I miss the days when Lawler was actually funny


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

What's the real point of this match? I mean....Miz ain't good enough to have an awesome match with edge (heh) and this could be used to further a story. *shrug* Yeah, we don't need you king.

Damn, Dolph cut King.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Spear!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

King buried.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

You're a lot like the Royal Rumble: you'll have 40 men in you on pay-per-view! Zinggggggg.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

hahaha Cole ripping on King


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Low blow King!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Cole is a great cheerleader.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Edge...it's time to hang it up. You had a good run.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

On no not the padding


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Hahaha, do you drink every Monday?


Of course he does, he's from Liverpool.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Falkono said:


> Or *have Austin come dish out some Stunners then leave again*.
> 
> The sad thing is if that happened it would probably be the best thing on RAW in a few years!


Hell Ill take that.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Orton should come out and RKO everyone in the ring including Edge lol. How great would that be?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So Miz is a coward for rolling out of the way of a finisher. Lawler just gets worse every episode.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ziggler = Not a back door bandit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow I still can't get used to an idiot like Miz being the WWE champion.

What a bullshit ass reign. I would bet any money, that he doesn't get another world title reign after he loses the title.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*"no comming in the back door" 

I think I heard Vicki sigh at that comment.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Edge is great no matter how he is


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

cummin' in the back door? can they say that on PG TV??


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ziggler: "no back door for me..."

vickie: *sadface*


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

It's going to be so fitting when Dolph goes face. Over this year+ he has had so many face moments.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

There is no coming in the back door for me hahahahahaha


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"I'm wearing pants." :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Vickie owned jerry


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

fpalm


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Lawler is so lame wow


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol king just owned himself....man he sucks


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Please stop trying King


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The ads are marking tonight!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

King seriously needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's sad when the fights at the commentary table are overshadowing CHAMP VS CHAMP.


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Dec 9, 2008)

Respect the old ladies.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

terrible match saved by the commentary in all honesty, even though Dolph himself isn't that great on the mic


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Another fucking ad break?

WWE can't get anything right lately. Maybe the Royal Rumble will change some of this.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wtf 2 commercial breaks in one match? this shit is getting ridiculous

and Bear doing commercials makes me a sad Panda


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Vickie: "We'll buy you glasses when we see you again King

Dolph: "Yeah, at the home"


VINTAGE


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> It's sad when the fights at the commentary table are overshadowing CHAMP VS CHAMP.


this happens when one isnt a champ and the other is a old champ


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The King of Blaze said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

king needs to come up with more material for vickie, shes not been expanding, shes been doing the opposite. 

king u r the tool of monday nights


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> WWE can't get anything right lately. Maybe the Royal Rumble will change some of this.


dont hold your breath


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

if given the choice - 

commercials durign matches, or soccer style ads scrolling acroos the screen, or ads on the ring itself like boxing


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Cole and Riley marking for The Miz together


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just end the match already. I'm tired of these commercial breaks.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

You gotta love the King Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LMAO at Vickie owned Lawler. He is pathetic and tried to play it off by laughing like a damn hyenas.

Epic Fail.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Book 'em Danno''


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuck you cole. This is a clinic. You bastard.

In the fucking danger zone.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

I guess Edge has taken on the mantle left by Fatt Hardy


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> You gotta love the King Jerry Lawler.


*Not really.


Dolph needs a little more base in his voice.*


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

thank god this match isnt on a PPV...


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cole is referring next week!?!?,Damn!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

coleminer1 said:


> Cole and Riley marking for The Miz together


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

King bashing someone else's commentary.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahaha way to produce a show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow...they're getting TNA on Monday nights bad with their breaks.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

"Edge will be in the danger Zone sunday"

Cue Kenny Loggins


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Edge is here:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Shawn Michaels, Lou Thesz, Bruno Sammartino, and the Miz.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

who was the last monster heel?

the top heels in the company are all cowardsly characters.
does pg = no monster heels or sumthing?

The Miz - hides behind alex riley
Dolph Ziggler - hides behind Vickie
ADR - hides behind his stupid announcer
Wade Barrett - hides behind the Corre/Nexus
CM Punk - hides behind the new nexus

I thought Sheamus was gonna be the monster heel, but then he won the belt from Cena and suddenly became a coward who avoided fighting and could only win with other doing the work for him. (e.g. Nexus beating up everyone in the fatal 4 title match)

Jack Swagger and Drew McIntyre aint even worth mentioning.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I miss Punk on commentary.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Ziggler: *"I've been to the DANGERZONE!*"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao at the HBK/Knee pad joke. 

Ziggles as a six month pass from me for that joke alone.*


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

what was that move before the pi n just now?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Not really.
> 
> 
> Dolph needs a little more base in his voice.*


he is thinking where his other 4 Spirit Squad brothers are at...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Edge is here:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Didn't I just say that, Dolph?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Coles dick sucking has been on top form tonight.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Miz has been in some good matches with that belt on.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

"it's my time"
"time for a change"

Ziggler has been watching old HHH and Owen Hart videos.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Shawn Michaels, Lou Thesz, Bruno Sammartino, and the Miz.


One name doesn't belong on the same list as those other guys but for the life of me I can't figure it out.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

leon79 said:


> "Edge will be in the danger Zone sunday"
> 
> Cue Kenny Loggins


More like this...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol @ A-ri being a full second late on that pin break up.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Falkono said:


> I guess Edge has taken on the mantle left by Fatt Hardy


I blame Lita.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This commentary is soooooo good! 

HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Edge is limping hard.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Is this match really still going?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Morcombe said:


> who was the last monster heel?
> 
> the top heels in the company are all cowardsly characters.
> does pg = no monster heels or sumthing?
> ...


kane most recent, i guess -


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

._.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The viper


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok so you want Edge to be at his best then attack him..


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

damn they going crazy for orton


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol dolph trying to save miz


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WHAT IN THE FUCK! why would they let this match go on for 20 god damned minutes just to have Ziggler interfere?? arg this makes no fucking sense


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

wow what a pop for ortan


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Hate. Randy. Orton.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

riley got rko'd AGAIN XD


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol @ miz running away


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Epic pop for Orton.

Damn I love Detroit crowds.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

finally something good happened, what a poor match


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

haha run miz run


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ha, Riley.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole asks Miz the same question "How Awesome is the WWE Champion" when they are in bed


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You dun goof'd Miz. Don't make Randy madder.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Orton no sold the leg shot.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Riley = Orton's bitch


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

damn that pop for orton was loud as hell


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

A 5-year-old could have predicted this finish. Sick RKO on Dolph tho.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

He sold that well lol and why did the miz run off 
Ike a fat kid


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Big Dog said:


> Ok so you want Edge to be at his best then attack him..


*Heel.*


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

How many RKOs has Riley gotten these past few months? lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Kinda made Ziggler look weak there Bizarro. Will we see the other superman defeat Corre and Nexus tonight


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

We DEFINITELY didn't see this happening during this match. -________-


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Orton could RKO the whole nation of China one at a time in a 5 year long segment, and he'll still be nowhere close to Austin.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm still waiting for orton the come to the ring with a smoking skull tshirt


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

damn it! Riley getting RKO again!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

notorious_187 said:


> Epic pop for Orton.
> 
> Damn I love Detroit crowds.


Always one of the top crowds.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Why didn't they have Orton chase Miz to the back?


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

all in all... said:


> kane most recent, i guess -


definitely not, Kane was tormented by edge. Monsters heels don't get toyed around with for weeks on end then constantly lose to the one doing the taunting.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

2010, I can't lie, was a pretty big year.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

LOL

With that "bleep bloop" sound at the beginning, I thought it was going to be an Anonymous GM DVD! :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Cole asks Miz the same question "How Awesome is the WWE Champion" when they are in bed




i think miz says that to cole as he rams him


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

2010 was a great year for RAW.

Might just get that DVD.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

"wanna see what Im holding"

Liz hurley ?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Raw actually had a great 2010 IMO.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmmm is that Raw 2010 DVD gonna be full episodes or just highlights?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

you need to pay me to watch that DVD!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Best of Raw (running time: ten minutes) (it's the first Nexus attack)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

wwefanatic89 said:


> Why didn't they have Orton chase Miz to the back?


*His leg was broke... in three places possibly.*


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

TNAwesomeness said:


> I'm still waiting for orton the come to the ring with a smoking skull tshirt


It'll be a smoking gas mask. Remember he used to rock shirts with wierd looking gas masks.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I wish cole would stop saying Ari it's so fucking annoying.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

PhilThePain said:


> Best of Raw (running time: ten minutes) (it's the first Nexus attack)


false. Old School night was the Best of Raw 2010.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *His leg was broke... in three places possibly.*


Orton obviously couldn't put the team on his back.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> Best of Raw (running time: ten minutes) (it's the first Nexus attack)


Or every Cena beat down after that


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> Best of Raw (running time: ten minutes) (it's the first Nexus attack)


Even then the 'best bits' will be taken out.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Morcombe said:


> definitely not, Kane was tormented by edge. Monsters heels don't get toyed around with for weeks on end then constantly lose to the one doing the taunting.



you're correct, he was 'owned' pretty badly, but they tried to make him monstrous is what i meant, not so cowardly.

geez, maybe khali or big daddy V then lol


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> More like this...


So much win.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> Always one of the top crowds.


As long as we're given something decent to watch. The most recent Smackdown! we had here, crowd was absolutely dead.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Total Package said:


> Orton obviously couldn't put the team on his back.


*:lmao X a billion*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

VLR said:


> Even then the 'best bits' will be taken out.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh shit, he referenced the bigger picture. He admitted it!


Big Dog said:


> I wish cole would stop saying Ari it's so fucking annoying.


Careful there buddy, or you're gonna go e-A-wry. Get it? It's so fucking douchey.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Mr Barrett? lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Bigger picture???? hmmm


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Raw is barret


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BIGGER PICTURE NAME DROP! 

The Corre will bring it!  Please!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Wade looks a lot bigger for some reason.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The softer side of Wade Barrett? NO! Bring back evil Wade!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol @ zeke checking out his own arms


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Zeke is gonna eat Josh for dinner.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Corre Nexus is the Bigger Picture

Daniel "Fucking" Bryan!

*DiBiase's Misheard Lyrics*
I Come From Money
I Got No Class
La La La Money
Check Out My Ass


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

why is slather sucking in his gut


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I always forget how short Matthews is. Does he ever NOT have to look up to see who he's interviewing (cruiserweights notwithstanding, of course)?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Corre needs two R's to make up for the one Wade can't pronounce when he says it.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Wonder what Raw would be like if Bischoff was still the GM.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Honestly, The Royal Rumble would be bad without The Corre.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, jobber entrance for DB and full entrance for Ted. This is soooooooooooo SAD!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why do the bellas with daniel bryan remind me of a case on law and order svu??


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh hell no, DB getting the jobber entrance???

but Ted gets a proper one? wtf


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

water in the face=sign of respect

times are a-changin'


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

HAHAHA DIBIASE GETS THE ENTRANCE OVER DANIEL BORING


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Respect Cena? HE DUMPED 23 CHAIRS ON YOU YOU MORON!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bella's are fecking unreal.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I JOB FOR MONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY

$$$$$


(though I think he may be winning this one )


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow...this thread is going to explode. He admitted respecting Cena. 

Also, his speech makes Tarver coming back make sense. Tarver was hot, period. WWE knew it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think I once saw the Warlord wearing Maryse's jacket.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

OMG more glamour models wasting the division.

for the love of god debut kong as a monster, give her the belt and bring back gail kim for a feud with her.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah, a full on beat down on Cena..

This fucking music and Maryse please take the weave out. You'd look so much better.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

DANIELSON...oh shit jobbers entra-...oh it will be the BELLAS doing the job. We're cool.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I wouldn't care how nasty the Bellas were, I'd still get that becky if I were DB


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

One of the writers must've read Animal Farm. How long before Barrett says, "all members of the Corre are equal, some are just more equal than others."


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This is more piss break worthy than the Diva match.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Does anyone actually care about this match?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I know somebody in the WWE locker room can tell Alicia Fox that her weave looks crazy.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Really ?

i'd rather have Bryan/Ted again then a mix tag match


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Here comes the most frustrating part of RAW.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Man I miss Barrett promos every Monday.

Ted to job again please


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Is target there for the bigger picture


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Wonder what Raw would be like if Bischoff was still the GM.


I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and I'm better than ever...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

oh god. Those lacefronts. I can't. 

Alicia, please girl you are killing me softly.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

.....


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

vicous clothesline


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

MARYSE :yum:

Perfect for my 1000th post. :lmao


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Oh, what the-

It's a mixed tag 


LOLBELLA HEEL TURN INCOMINGTWINSDISLIKE


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

fpalm


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE WINS, MARYSE WINS, MARYSE WINS


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ugh DB getting lumped into this bullshit makes me a sad panda :smh:


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Gotta love when matches are solely used to further a shitty storyline.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao 

oh my god that's embarrassing. *


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow... a backstage segment would have been a better use of time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Bryan...=(


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW!
Speechless!

Also, Alicia needs to stop with that Rihanna look. Not good.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Maryse is more credible than ted


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Would love a 3some with the bellas


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Dibiase wins a match!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

One minute of action for the US champ...excellent booking.

F**k.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I know we complain about midcarders not getting storylines, but I'd really rather Bryan's storyline ended sharpish.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

that match wasnt short enough


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Wonder what Raw would be like if Bischoff was still the GM.


Actually entertaining television.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

lmao.... Even Cole is shitting on Dibiase.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Daniel Bryan deserves better.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

that was short and sweet, hooray!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Wonder what Raw would be like if Bischoff was still the GM.


HLA with the Bellas


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

horrible, please end this now


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

What the fuck is going on with the ad breaks. Fuck.

Bookers need to be sent to the firing squad for that segment, tbf.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> One minute of action for the US champ...excellent booking.
> 
> F**k.


I almost forgot he had that title.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> WOW!
> Speechless!
> 
> Also, Alicia needs to stop with that Rihanna look. Not good.


Rhianna needs to stop witht hat Rhianna look. Not good.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Lets hope somehow they can find that Ted Diabese jr isnt related to Ted Diabese in anyway so we can finally see the back of him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

cindel25 said:


> oh god. Those lacefronts. I can't.
> 
> Alicia, please girl you are killing me softly.


I don't even think that's a lacefront! :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Gotta love when matches are solely used to further a shitty storyline.


uh, arent all matches used to further storylines, shitty or otherwise?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't get why Maryse has a problem with cole. Surely it should be with Jerry..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> WOW!
> Speechless!
> 
> Also, Alicia needs to stop with that Rihanna look. Not good.


It doesn't look good on Rihanna, or anyone for that matter, either.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Maryse just showed Ted Diabese how to win a match.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Wish they'd give Daniel Bryan a push or at least keep him relevant again


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

just needs to leave that Fuckhead Ted now.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bryan needs to get away from these walking STDs and into a u.s title feud.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

she doesn't. she just wants him to talk about it.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> One minute of action for the US champ...excellent booking.
> 
> F**k.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Rhianna needs to stop witht hat Rhianna look. Not good.


Oh, I agree! Haha. 



Total Package said:


> I almost forgot he had that title.


And it's crazy. I don't understand why they can't have the U.S. title booked like the Intercontinental Title.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ugh stop with the commercials trying to force me to buy tickets to the rumble.....must...not...waste...money....will....suck


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

That was such a short match and I was barely paying attention, did Cole even have time to get in dork, nerd or dweeb or whatever he regurgitates every week about Bryan?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Seriously this whole last hour has been more ads than actual wrestling.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I don't even think that's a lacefront! :lmao


I think Alicia's a cute girl, but she needs to murder her hairstylist for letting her on National TV with that shit!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

It still doesn't feel like the Rumble is happening this weekend.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

SJFC said:


> Bryan needs to get away from these walking STDs and into a u.s title feud.


with who?



now you see why he is stuck where he is.


----------



## kinofkings 232 (Jun 12, 2006)

this..........


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

They're actually going to need to do this promo again to put this Bella storyline in the past. Just change some of the details.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> That was such a short match and I was barely paying attention, did Cole even have time to get in dork, nerd or dweeb or whatever he regurgitates every week about Bryan?


im not sure if he even said his name


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow it's Sunday? They sure have done a shitty job hyping the PPV.

This is why having less PPVs doesn't help. Even with more time they won't do anything with it


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

The bookers really don't know how to book feuds other than the Main Event stuff these days do they?

Right now we could be having Tyson Kidd/Daniel Bryan, or even William Regal/Daniel Bryan if they got Regal his credibility back.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I've never been so blah about the Rumble. I can't imagine how I'm going to feel come Mania.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I hope we get a backstage segment with Maryse tell Ted that she is better then him cause she won the match.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Tarver: ..... "DAMN!"


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Tarver spot! Mark!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

More tarver sightings!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh snap Tarver.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

MICHAEL FUCKING TARVER


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

F***********k is this not over yet?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Tarver sighting


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol wtf is up with Tarver


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TARVER!!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

TARVER!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Tarver was like:"not white enough"


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Tarver sighting again


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lmao.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

TARVER LOOKING AT DEM HO'S!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking christ on a stick.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at the sweat glisten on them, chriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiist.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

TARVER OMG


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Tarver!

Gail Kim WTF?!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

bryan has yellow fever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Tarver is so blatently making Corre win


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Daniel has a Hoe Train


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao X a billion*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Pimmmmmmp


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN!!!


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

XD hahahahahaha

hell yeah go DB

wooo gail kim!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Gail Kim? Random, much?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I think they've given Tarver Carlito's gimmick: to stand in the back of shots.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

fucking a the Bella's abs are amazing


gail? really? *REALLY?*


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I would do anything for a few minutes alone with the Bella twins.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

OH GOD THEY ACTUALLY DID IT


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Michael Tarver sighting!

I told you Daniel Bryan got *HO'S!!!*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THE BEST PIMP IN DA WORLD.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

LMAO DANIEL BRYAN IS THE MAN


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

OH SHIT!!!!!!
DANIEL BRYAN AND GAIL KIM

HAHAHAHAHA VEGAN


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Random Tarver appearance again haha

DANIEL BRYAN IS A PIMP LOL!!

Vegan lawl


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Gail, really?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Didn't I say he was going to say vegan?



Yeah I did. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And I didn't think this could get any more embarrassing.*


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

lmfao lmfao lmfao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"Vegan? Oh yeah, I don't eat any meat." :lmao


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

THIS IS EPIC


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

BRYAN

oh shit Gail just owned the Bellas


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

:lmao



OH GOD LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> They're actually going to need to do this promo again to put this Bella storyline in the past. Just change some of the details.


Agreed!

TARVER AGAIN! 

Wow, didn't someone said he would already have a girlfriend. 
Ok, the "I don't eat meat" line was hilarious.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Danny you fucking stud


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Bellas just got owned


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

haha so true


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lmao, theres no guest stars


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

GAIL KIM JUST FUCKING RIPPED THEM! :lmao x 10000000000000000


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

someone on this forum called the 'vegan/virgin' story


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

oh sh*t

someone actually called them out on it


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Gail Kim is still on RAW? 

Tis a damn shame she has to smooch on Daniel Bryan to get airtime.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

HAHA! ASIAN PERSUASION! Bryan Danielson you are the man.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Daniel "Pimp" Bryan.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Swerve! Damn Daniel just got paid to make out with Gail Kim...


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Gail Kim!?! the fuck

Jobmance

Worst match for bryan ever


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn those were some pretty good lines by the ladies. im shock they gave them some good material.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Black ref is even there for the backstage divas segments.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Random refs


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

:lmao What a pimp Bryan is.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

God this is worse then Russo bad...


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

Come on daniel you never break up a girl fight NEVVVVVVER!!! -punches wall-


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Pointless storyline gets more pointless


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lawler's only good line of the night. "Everyone loves a vegan." :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Daniel Bryan is a pimp.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I enjoyed that.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Daniel Bryan PORN!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow that was an amazing segment. Bryan is a fucking PIMP.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank fuck they axed that storyline. I feel slightly better now.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Bryan to start using The Godfather's gimmick please


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The only way that angle can be saved is with a Viagra on a Pole match.*


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

I wouldnt be suprised if Cole is still a virgin


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i know someone called that ending to the bryan storyline like 2 weeks ago. i forget who but good job


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow the writers are actually being honest about the Divas

Bellas only being useful for Guest host arm-candy

Gail being an afterthought


quite an interesting little segment there honestly


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Announced as the "new Nexus"?

Oh dear...


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

that was an amazing backstage segment...


and here's to hoping we get an explosive Main Event

YEAH RAW!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Daniel Bryan PORN!


Tying Gail up with silk ties? Mothers against tie porn?


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Miss America is 17, King should be married to her_


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

7 pages in 2 seconds


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

funny segment


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

lmfao wow, finally wwe does something right, a cat fight that actually makes sense, who knows, maybe it wasn't so much kayfabe. a lot of backstory, that was just awesome. gail being a afterthough and the bells having nothing to do since no more guest hosts


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Nexus to take the tag titles tonight. Hopefully...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ownage™ said:


> BRYAN
> 
> oh shit Gail just owned the Bellas


more like they owned her.

"And who hasn't been on TV recently?" Ouch.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

how the hell did she throw Gail like that? lol But anyway yey Gail


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *The only way that angle can be saved is with a Viagra on a Pole match.*


Flair would win that match everytime!


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Something epic's going to happen with Tarver soon imo. I wonder what it's going to be...


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

ad break trololololol


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

It's True said:


> I wouldnt be suprised if Cole is still a virgin


He isn't, just ask miz.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If this leads to renewed serious pushes for Bryan and Kim (vs Kong, one would hope) then all is forgiven. If it was for a cheap virgin/vegan laugh, then NNNGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Falkono said:


> God this is worse then Russo bad...


SWERVE!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Tbh, I haven't minded the Daniel Bryan stuff as it's never been serious and it's worked for him, that last bit was funny though and it gave some divas a storyline to run with, so fair dos.

Omfg is that like 5 adverts in less than 40 minutes?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bryan pimping the WWE hoes. Somebody had to


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

At least Daniel Bryan's girlfriend can wrestle.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

all in all... said:


> someone on this forum called the 'vegan/virgin' story


That would be moi. I have the tendency of calling ridiculous outcomes of storylines.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I know it was lame but I lol'd big time so it's okay this time


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

That was awesome. Bellas finally got put in their place.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Also these random Tarver inserts are quite interesting, especially because hes never being acknowledged

showing up at the Teddy injury

showing up in the background of another segment


I wanna know where theyre going with this


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

TMPRKO said:


> Nexus to take the tag titles tonight. Hopefully...


Yeah, and then they can have matches with...

Santino & Kozlov


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Why didn't Barrett keep the Nexus theme? Then Punk's "New Nexus" could just use Punk's theme


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Disciple514 said:


> Bryan pimping the WWE hoes. Somebody had to


Well, since Batista left.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It's True said:


> I wouldnt be suprised if Cole is still a virgin


Lost his virginity to Miz already


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> more like they owned her.
> 
> "And who hasn't been on TV recently?" Ouch.


Nothing "to do" since the guest host stopped. Think gail was implying they fuck the guest host in a way. Pwned.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Somebody on this forum hit that shit EXACTLY on the head.

Saying Bryan was gonna say he's a vegan when the bellas were thinking virgin and that he would already have girlfriend

I will find you.


Now, where's Mark Henry?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Amber B said:


> That would be moi. I have the tendency of calling ridiculous outcomes of storylines.


Is he smoking crack in your sig? Smoke looks way too dark to be a cig.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> At least Daniel Bryan's girlfriend can wrestle.


*You can't prove it by Vince.  And that's a shame.*


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I like The Corre's theme over Nexus now I think.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok bullshit on the "did you know". There is NO FUCKING WAY smackdown on syfy in 2010 beat the inaugural smackdown. No way.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

That segment just made my night


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mmmm Gail about to suck Daniel dry.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Why the hell is Tarver just chilling in random places?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> *Also these random Tarver inserts are quite interesting, especially because hes never being acknowledged*
> 
> showing up at the Teddy injury
> 
> ...


ghost?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Also these random Tarver inserts are quite interesting, especially because hes never being acknowledged
> 
> showing up at the Teddy injury
> 
> ...


During the adr sheamus vs mark henry nd jomo when they showed him watching it on a tv screen they acknowledged him.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I NEED to find that photshopped picture of Bryan as the godfather.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rated RKO


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

FUCK YEAH, RATED RKO , THEY ARE BACK!! FOR ONE NIGHT ONLY, CAN'T WAIT, SMACKDOWN IS GONNA BREAKING RATINGS AGAIN THIS WEEK


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

HAHAHAHA it looked like Otunga was singing the Nexus theme


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Edge = Smackdown! ratings

Anyway! Rated RKO!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It would be cool if they used the old Rated-RKO entrance on Smackdown.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Mr Talley said:


> Why didn't Barrett keep the Nexus theme? Then Punk's "New Nexus" could just use Punk's theme


Because they will be your end of days.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh so its not for the titles. Thanks for saying it was then dicks. Bring back Dolph for commentary.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So wait is this a Tag Title match or just a tag match.

Mason Ryan is going to fuck them both up. Kill the Cobra!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm so sick of santino, he's ok as a joke character, but to give him a title and actually push him and shit, i just dont agree with.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I give this match 30 secs


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Seems like these two have been champs forever


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Daniel Bryan is the REAL Batista 2.0!

This match is very random, but whatever. 
Kozlov should fight his brother over there, Mason Ryan.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Tamina has progressed from
HEY LOOK AT MY COCK
to fairly cute


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Can't wait for another one of those ad breaks.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

It's True said:


> I wouldnt be suprised if Cole is still a virgin


I wouldn't be surprised if everyone on this forum would be willing to lose their virginity to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn it just give Nexus the belts....BUT NOT THOSE TWO.

The Tung and Mason. Tag champs? Cred. Restored.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Ugh... I wish Gabriel and Slater were taking the titles. A much better use.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Edge = Smackdown! ratings
> 
> Anyway! Rated RKO!


^ this


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Otunga to be 2 tag champ tonight?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I've definitely heard Lawler use the notarized tongue line before...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pronk25 said:


> Why the hell is Tarver just chilling in random places?


He's Tarver, he does not need a reason to be chilling in random places.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Is Muhammad Hassan returning tonight or is that just Sheik in the crowd?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Koslov looks like he should be either a main eventer or an mma fighter.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

snake332211 said:


> Come on daniel you never break up a girl fight NEVVVVVVER!!! -punches wall-


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH3Ce11l7ZM


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Tag champs due for a Nexus beatdown.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Vince thinks skip sheffield can be #2 baby face behind Cena. I think Tarver can be a top heel if gimmicked right.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Thank God I'm not playing the "Every time an ad break comes on, down a shot of straight vodka" game


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Okay, Tamina actually looks pretty good here


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Kozlov: break hIS NECK!! 

:lmao


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Tamina has progressed from
> HEY LOOK AT MY COCK
> to fairly cute


Good call. I was literally just about to say this.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Since cm punk took over nexus all the other wrestlers in the group seem like little kids or something, with wade, they didn't seem as lost. idk maybe its just me.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

After gaining faith, it appears Husky decided to gain a few extra rolls of fat as well.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Babytista should be in this match.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I remember when the Tag team titles used to mean something. Cut this match already.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Mason ryan : make em suffer make em suffer ilold


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is the third straight week we've been given that exact same anti-hazing lecture from King


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Ok bullshit on the "did you know". There is NO FUCKING WAY smackdown on syfy in 2010 beat the inaugural smackdown. No way.


Actually, it did. 3.3 million viewers. Its just a Royal Rumble/Wrestlemania bump.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

only comedic types get girls in wwe

super serious types end up doing **** stuff with nexus


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> Okay, Tamina actually looks pretty good here


cmon man


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Tamina has progressed from
> HEY LOOK AT MY COCK
> to fairly cute


:lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

KidGold17 said:


> Babytista should be in this match.


uhhhhh


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Interesting twist with Bryan having Gail Kim as his GF!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Thank God I'm not playing the "Every time an ad break comes on, down a shot of straight vodka" game


no shit, you would've been passed out drunk before the 2nd hour started


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Madison Rayne > Mason Ryan.*


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Batwosta to run amock? We shall see...


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Damn it just give Nexus the belts....BUT NOT THOSE TWO.
> 
> The Tung and Mason. Tag champs? Cred. Restored.


:lmao and who are they gonna go against ?

Kozlov & Santino are the only babyface tag team in the WWE.
No matter who wear the titles the division will always be sh*t.


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Husky is so damn fat


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Anybody else find it funny that this fatass has wings tattooed on his back?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

FUCK YOUR COBRA! Harris looking good.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

put him down haskey!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Why must they always tease the cobra. It's the only reason I watch Santino's matches.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

rcc said:


> After gaining faith, it appears Husky decided to gain a few extra rolls of fat as well.


Boy, did he ever! I didn't think it was possible!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That was non-title? fpalm


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd be okay with Nexus getting the titles back but Harris or McGillicutty should never hold a title. Ever.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

vanderhevel said:


> Since cm punk took over nexus all the other wrestlers in the group seem like little kids or something, with wade, they didn't seem as lost. idk maybe its just me.


Being around someone as rotten as Punk would make you want to lose faith in humanity and kill yourself.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Madison Rayne > Mason Ryan.*


:lmao I agree, the bitch is awesome.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

what was the point of this match?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

New Nexus FTW!,Husky!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Who is that fatass?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol Mike Knox's finisher.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

OTUNGA.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Husky does not choose flattering attire


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

WWE gives Husky the a weird looking Mic Check as a finisher whats with the rookies stealing moves.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

OTUNGA HAS HEAT.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Husky Harris is a fucking fat slob. He looks like a fucking choad.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wait, this match wasn't for the tag titles?

Ok good.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

is it necessary to keep calling them the "New" Nexus?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

OOOOOOHHHH my! Tung on the mic!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh god. :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You fuckin' tell 'em Tungmeister!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> I'd be okay with Nexus getting the titles back but Harris or McGillicutty should never hold a title. Ever.


They deserve it over a guy that uses three fingers to win matches. Seriously, it was a cute gimmick at first but come on.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Otunga speaking I've cummed


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

WTF has CM Punk sacrificed?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Husky needs a sports bra.*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I actually like the idea of McGillicutty and Husky as a Tag Team. I thought that as far back as NXT.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh boy, hm...Madison Rayne. I am distracted.

lol please put our hands together.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I can't lie, Otunga is getting more comfortable on the mic.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

New Nexus is crap, please get Punk away from them


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Theproof said:


> Anybody else find it funny that this fatass has wings tattooed on his back?


bingo wings


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

OTUNGA GET OFF THE MIC!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> lol Mike Knox's finisher.


Id rather have Mike Knox in the group rather then that tub of lard Husky


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Husky.... shirt please


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That's magic on the mic right there.


Punk is such a fuckface but gosh...I'm twittering.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> WTF has CM Punk sacrificed?


2 chips and a pepsi


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Harris has a massive fupa.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

was that cell phone guy ?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Hornswoggle sighting?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Husky needs a sports bra.*


His body looks like a mech Megaman X would use.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

wooo more adverts

i was soooooooo looking forward to them -_-


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What the F was that about, Cena???


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cena needs to HBK that ref outfit.*


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks Mean Joe!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Otunga = Ratings.

No phones John Cena?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena be nice to people backstage.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Big Dog said:


> WTF has CM Punk sacrificed?


He's carrying Michael McGuilycutty's dead weight.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

SIEG HEIL!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Damn. I was expecting Cena to throw the shirt back into the guy's food


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, so referees get their shirts from random people backstage???


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Not gonna lie, I was hoping that guy had a cell phone out so Cena could repeat his great heel feat.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Dogtags are off, Cena means bidniz.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

For a second there, I thought he was going to peg his chain at the guy. Cena needs to stop hazing backstage workers.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Bury this stable as soon as possible. Thanks.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL wow Cena!!!!!,Bret Hart want to be with cola!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Did anyone else think 'Thanks Mean Joe' when cena threw his dog tags?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

awww....... cena didn't do a dickhead thing tonight.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

DANIEL BRYAN AND RATED RKO ARE TRENDING WORLDWIDE ON TWITTER!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> I can't lie, Otunga is getting more comfortable on the mic.


i agree, but why does he always have too yell into it?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought cena was going to throw them dog tags well hard at that guy who handed him that ref shirt


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah the tag team division will always be crap, no matter what.

This is what they are basing the tag team division off now.. the cobra.. how horrible. Nexus won against those clowns, thank goodness.

I'd mark if Farooq came out and said "Damn" to the fist in the air that Nexus is using now.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

FOR A sec, i though cena was going to be a douchebag again and just throw the ref shirt back to the guy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Should know that Daniel Bryan, Gail Kim, & Rated RKO are all trending topics in America on Twitter.

A lot of people are actually anticipating Rated RKO teaming up again.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

That Dog on the Weetabix advert sounds like he's trying to impersonate Postman Pat.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dog tags gone? Does that mean he's finally dropping the stale ass marine saluting gimmick?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Cena been reading the forums :lmao


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

OMG Stop pushing this movie it looks terrible.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Husky needs a sports bra.*


You mean a Bro? or a Manzier?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> Thanks Mean Joe!


Post of the night right here.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Doubt I'll watch that movie but Minka Kelly and Leighton Meester is a pretty sweet combo.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Cena needs to HBK that ref outfit.*


Oh dear God. I forgot how homoerotic Shawn looked!

Yeah, wrestling's not gay at *ALL!!!*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That chocolate Weetabix ad is the greatest thing ever! ''Get it down ya boy'' :lmao


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Madison Rayne > Mason Ryan.*


batista lookalike, madison rayne soundalike


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Liniert said:


>


*










I'll buy Cena's dog tags for three dollars.*


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Minka Kelly and Leighton Meester in a movie? Jizz.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> Doubt I'll watch that movie but Minka Kelly and Leighton Meester is a pretty sweet combo.


i'll watch it just for them


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> You mean a Bro? or a Manzier?


Oh I've heard of that! That's the first undergarment specifically designed for men. How does it attach in the back? With a hook?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

markiz2001 said:


> batista lookalike, madison rayne soundalike


*Dude has all bases covered. *


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not paying $12 or whatever it costs now to watch a fucking Lifetime movie.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Snooker shoot out..


forget it, you will never make Snooker look remotely interesting.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

holy fucking dead silence.....


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

How you doin Wade?!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

crowd doesnt seem to give a damn


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Heel Vs Heel first time in a long time


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Corre needs to hurry up with some shirts with that awesome logo on it!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wow.. The Corre's music is terrible.*


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

The Co*rr*e. :lmao


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I found an old pic of husky before he joined nexus


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Barrett gonna preach on Otunga?


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

What are the odds John Cena gets laid out by both Punk and Barrett?


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

It could be a title match, King...


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Either this crowd sucks or noone gives a shit about wade unless he's feuding with cena.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Yippee...John Cena -_-


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

5mins left then. Tarver to come down the ring give everyone a stunner and leave?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Wow Nexus and Corre scared as hell from the referee.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> holy fucking dead silence.....


I think there's confusion about wether or not Wade is still a heel. Especially if you don't watch sd.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

lol the wrestlers clear the ring for the ref's entrance


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Corrs


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

So Cena took his T-shirt off, and put the ref shirt on underneath during the advert?..


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

TNAwesomeness said:


> I found an old pic of husky before he joined nexus


Fucking awesome.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Damn the Corre's music is lame as hell. Stone Cold Steve Austin could come out to that and he'd look about as cool as Tyler Reks.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> Either this crowd sucks or noone gives a shit about wade unless he's feuding with cena.


I'm thinking more of the latter.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> Either this crowd sucks or noone gives a shit about wade unless he's feuding with cena.


i didn't really give a shit when he was feuding with cena, but of course thats just me


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Husky needs a bra


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why'd they all clear the ring for this guy?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I think Tarver is gonna come and lift them all up and be the next undisputed champion.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So is it official this is ending via interference by Tarver yet?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Falkono said:


> 5mins left then. Tarver to come down the ring give everyone a stunner and leave?


Hopefully comes over the barricade with that awesome "T" mask, like he did when Nexus debuted.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Uhm...showtime at the apollo with john cena?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

who's louder in ring? Cena or Jericho


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah get those piss poor wrestlers out of here.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Is John jizzing their way outta there?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

GTFO .... NEXUS LOLOLOLOL


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

John Cena Why you so corny?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Whenever I hear the Corre I immediately think of










Which coincidently is Chris Jerichos favourite folk band.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> I think Tarver is gonna come and lift them all up and be the next undisputed champion.


And take Tunga's rightful place?!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I have to admit Cena is still a class act.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

John cena is a beast


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> I'm not paying $12 or whatever it costs now to watch a fucking Lifetime movie.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao Too true


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

That was funny


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The male member of The Corrs has actually gone crazy. He's a celebrity conspiracy theorist these days.

The more you know.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

MiZaNiN said:


> What are the odds John Cena gets laid out by both Punk and Barrett?


I would be pleased


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

cenas clearly drunk with power


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ah fuck, not those as well.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They're chanting Cena even though he not wrestling. fpalm


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I wish John meant ''Get of the roster..the lot of ya!''


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Can it be Ta*rr*ver time?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

John Cena... acting like a smacked ass.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

4 minutes of Raw left...swerve time.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cena, you bitch.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao what a dickhead


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Hahahaaa.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Amber B said:


> The Corrs





nate_h said:


> Whenever I hear the Corre I immediately think of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy coincidence. :lmao


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

LOL @ cena


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

lol did he really smack em


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

johncena abusing his authority XD 
hahah, remember to follow his actions kiddies.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Cena


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Haha, that was funny.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't think Cena has ever made me laugh until tonight... I'm rolling. *


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hanging up phones, slapping people as the ref. What an asshole.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

It's like I'm really playing old WWE games as the special ref where I can hit the wrestlers without retaliation!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

This is epic


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Why are they obeying him? I mean the Corre doesn't have anything to friggin' lose since they aren't even from RAW!

EDIT: Forgot the stip.

This getting awful by the minute anyway.


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

this is so stupid


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

haha this is awesome. Beating on both men because they can't do anything about it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cm punk is raging


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is great


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

This match is dumb


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Come on barret


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*dies* what is wrong with him?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Crazy ass fan.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

These guys are some pussies not fuckin up the ref yet


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

This so lame wow


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol this is ridiculous.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

Barrett vs Punk feels like Venom vs Carnage


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena is such an asshole.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha I'm lovin' this.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lmao wade - "oh nice"


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

<<< #teamBarret


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO ok this is funny


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

unprofessional actions by a wwe referee.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> It's like I'm really playing old WWE games as the special ref where I can hit the wrestlers without retaliation!


Great Times! Lol


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

SCREWJOB!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Cena in his element.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

WTF?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Double DQ, both teams are out

edit: holy shit just called it


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ok, that's kind of funny.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

OMG the IWC is going to explode.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm waiting for Cena to go 1...2...


*IT DOESN'T MATTER IF I COUNT TO 3!!!*


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

oh come on


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao X a billion*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ha!


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

XD Cena is kickin ass tonight


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

lol wut?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Fucking awful show. I feel embarassed for anyone who likes it tbh.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Aw come one Cena, 

Y U GOTTA BE LIKE DAT


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

WTF Cena!!!!!


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

ffs


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I hate group dominated rumbles anyway...


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

what the fucking fuck


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Rumble without either stable will fucking suck, flat out.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok...you got me, WWE. That was heel as fuck.

Oh but wait...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Why the hell does he say "New Nexus" instead of just "Nexus".


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Cena beat down time.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

WHAT REALLY LOL PG???????????????


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

This is really stupid. not even a proper match either, what shit.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really? ReallY?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

...whatthefuc


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"What I did was genius!"

I laughed.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

This is retarded


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my God freakin' IWC called it.

Just waiting for tha- AHH! there it is.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations to Cena for winning the Royal Rumble


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

If that stands I might not bother buying the Royal Rumble.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

haha, ''fuck off the pair of you''


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol "what I did was genius"


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

take cena out of the rumble


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena #1 participant. Calling it.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

This GM sure does type fast.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

GM, I love you!

Cena out?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL KING SAID CRAP!!!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh crap, I just realized that Cena will probably be in the Rumble....

Cena is actually entertaining right now though. The dude obviously is having fun right now. lol.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Well all of that was fucking worthless


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I can change the consequences: by making the entire fucking main event a waste of everyone's time. All three minutes of it or so.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Lemme guess Cena is entrant #1


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice job GM!

APOLOGIZE NOW!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Beatdown incoming


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GM'd.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Apologize?


RIGHT NOW!
MUM SAID SO


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Wtf was the point of any of this?
These better be the best 3 minutes ever to save this pre-PPV show crapfest.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Uh, so this show is supposed to sell PPVs? Like somehow?


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Get Cena out of the rumble


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Someone is gonna get his ass kicked.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

It's too late to apologize.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

I was actually looking forward to this main event too


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Incoming STF's


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol ok that was funny.

Dude don't apologize!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I am cheering. Apologize good sir.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Come on cena


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Lame ass GM.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Falkono said:


> Fucking awful show. I feel embarassed for anyone who likes it tbh.


I kinda agree!,But I don't think people care about your opinion and you feeling bad for them


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMFAO what's going on?? Gail Kim suck Daniel dry and now this??


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cole going full heel.. has turned on Cena, and starting to favor Punk and Wade.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

WTF. This main event was pointless.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't apologize Cena.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

So Cole hates Cena now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't believe the Rumble is Sunday..


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Apparently Wade has insanely slow reactions.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL at Husky running.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

Cena is always suicidal


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol 

mason ryan waddles more then haskey when he runs


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Superman Time!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

BIG SHOW OMG!!!!!!!!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Mr. Rager said:


> This GM sure does type fast.



Lol ikr
He has his smartphone in his hand ready to send emails at all times lol


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Well that was a stupid thing to do wasnt it Cena?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

This is fucking stupid


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I can't believe the Rumble is Sunday..


Remember when we were all saying "Hey, they've got FOUR WEEKS to build this thing!" Man, simpler times.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Sigh, no more Tarver.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Dear God, Big Show looks like a complete dork cleanshaven.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

where the hell is tarver?

how come the ending to raw always leaves me with a bad taste in my mouth. it never has a good ending.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul Donald Wight, Jr


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Come on Tarver!

....or this.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena gon git raped... Get em boys.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I marked


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I doubt thats all of them Cole.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

A big brawl before the rumble...thats just crazy


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

GUYS LAWLER SAID CRAP!!!

DIDN'T YOU HEAR? TV 14?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A reminder of what you will not see this Sunday. :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The job squad + Big Show arrives.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*OH MIGOD WHAT ARE THE ODDS THAT ALL 40 MEMBERS OF THE ROYAL RUMBLE WOULD END UP IN THE RING TONIGHT!!!!!????!!!!*


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I think you know there are too many slots in the Rumble when Yoshi Tatsu is involved.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"All the superstars from Sunday's Rumble match are here!"

...no, Triple H isn't there.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

WTF?!?!?!?! fpalm fpalm


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I hate when this crap happens. 
It happens every single year somehow. 

WHERE THE F IS TARVER?????????


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

very meh Raw


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Lucky MI crowd gets to see the dark finish from that.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

whoo now i'm hyped for the rumble XD


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Apparently Cole has super eagle vision combined with photographic memory.


"All the Royal Rumble participants are here!"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Is this a preview of what we're gonna see Sund............'' blah blah, same every fucking year.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

I swear every Rumble since like ever ALWAYS has the roster beating each other up on the RAW before the PPV.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

I hate it when Santina comes out and has to be serious. It just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Big Show > Cena.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice ending


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmm. Good ending I guess.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Wow, RAW actually ended ON-TIME.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

ow why dey gotta cut the end like dat?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

No Tarver? Is Russo in WWE or something?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Great ending to an awful RAW.

Michael Cole pimping the Rumble match just then was awesome. Good to see he knows what needs to be said/done unlike fucking Lawler.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

That wasnt worth staying awake for


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Didn't like tonight's RAW at all

if i do see the Royal Rumble, it'll be by stream.
ain't paying for a 3 match ppv (don't count the "piss break" woman's match)


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol that was funny but I think Tarver is new GM. Yeah that's it.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So anybody know where to get a cheap stream of the Rumble on Sunday? Sorry to ask again didn't get a reply the first time.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

In the end, that was all pretty pointless lololol


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Well that wraps up tonight show boys cya Friday.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

EBboy™ said:


> "All the superstars from Sunday's Rumble match are here!"
> 
> ...no, Triple H isn't there.


And Christian, you know since he's gonna come back and win it to feud with Edge .


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Something looked different on Big Shows face... like something was missing.. 

Royal Rumble: Where the jobbers that you haven't seen in months suddenly show up.

An alright show this week. My favorite being the Daniel Bryan and Gail Kim thing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Good raw, can't wait for the rumble.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

The ending was just cringe-worthy.

We get it, WWE is a PG show. We don't need it rubbed in our faces anymore.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Imagine if Goldberg did this shit in WCW,if he was a ref for a wolfpack vs nWo match!!!


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Shitty ending. That was suppose to get people excited for rumble? lmao......


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I am somehow less excited about Royal Rumble now. Thanks RAW.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Tarver is GM...

Now wouldn't that be something haha


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So anybody know where to get a cheap stream of the Rumble on Sunday? Sorry to ask again didn't get a reply the first time.


Yep. Gimme 5 bucks and I'll tell you where u can watch for free.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks WWE saved me £15 buying the Rumble, will be streaming it instead for sure now


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Pointless RAW was pointless


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why would Big Show's music play? *


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

bme said:


> Didn't like tonight's RAW at all
> 
> if i do see the Royal Rumble, it'll be by stream.
> ain't paying for a 3 match ppv (don't count the "piss break" woman's match)




Are there seriously only 3 matches? 

I feel terrible for the people in Boston who paid to go to the show.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Yep. Gimme 5 bucks and I'll tell you where u can watch for free.


Continue please.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What the hell was up with Big Show...he looked like King Kong Bundy


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Raw of the year. Only because of Michael Tarver.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Why do the WWE themselves continue to make references to it being a PG show? We already bloody well know this. I literally wanted to cry in disbelief when Cena came up with that reason to disqualify wade and cm. In all honesty this RAW sure as hell didnt make me want to order royal rumble on sunday. Its definitley going to be a streaming job for me. Huge thumbs down for RAW this week.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Why would Big Show's music play? *


Because he's the fattest and most prominent one who came out.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL OMG....TARVER GM! This is just ridiculous. And yet people complain about TNA? LOL Tarver GM omg!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Do not ask for and do not give out streams in threads.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

good ending everybody got a good even amount of momentum going into so we really dont know who will win it


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL at you people crying about the finish because Tarver didn't show up.


It's obviously building to something bigger. I imagine entire Nexus and Corre will be the ones standing in the ring about to fight each other, but then the next number hits and Tarver comes out and then we will know which side he is on


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Yep. Gimme 5 bucks and I'll tell you where u can watch for free.


just email it then


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at people crapping all over the rumble but yet they are willing to watch it for free.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

No seriously, Tarver can really become something, he can have an amazing gimmick. Anyone every watch fringe? He can be that guy that's at the background in everything and has a reason why, he's like a secretive guy always wearing a suit and then comes out of nowhere and wins against a top star or something. I really want sheffield and tarver to become stars in the wwe, Tarver cause he can have an extremely unique gimmick and I just like Sheffield.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> good ending everybody got a good even amount of momentum going into so we really dont know who will win it


I wouldnt put it past the WWE to giving it to Cena once again. SMH


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> just email it then


I'm serious. 5 bucks. Or a pizza. Or mcnuggets.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THE BEST PIMP IN THE WORLD.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao at people crapping all over the rumble but yet they are willing to watch it for free.


I won't be giving my money to the WWE for 2 weeks of hype for the event. Not to mention the card has 4 matches, one of which is a piss break, another match is going to be a bore-fest and has been done before (Orton/Miz). So 2 matches I want to see.

Also not to mention the WWE had 6 weeks to build this PPV, and they used about 2 weeks of it. If that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck the Rumble. I'm watching Housewives of Atlanta on Sunday. The amount of heel turns and tweeners on that show is epic.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Fuck the Rumble. I'm watching Housewives of Atlanta on Sunday. The amount of heel turns and tweeners on that show is epic.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Was hoping for a great Raw didn't get it I'm betting Smackdown will continue it's roll and be better than Raw this week. I'm heading to the rumble Sunday hopefully that doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao Cena owning the shit out of Barrett, Punk, Corre and Nexus was full of win. Best moment of the night by far. It's the Rumble on Sunday so I'm excited but I could have been a hell of a lot more excited though. They didn't build it well at all. Ok Raw but for the go home to the Rumble I expected more. I should have learned my lesson by now. When I don't have any expectations WWE is always so much better lol.

Let's see, Cena to win the Rumble, Nexus/Corre to implode, Morrison/Seamus to get good showings, Miz to retain, Edge to retain and that's it, right? Hopefully HHH finally decides to fucking return too.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> good ending everybody got a good even amount of momentum going into so we really dont know who will win it


I'm almost 100% sure the winner will either be Cena or CM Punk. Wade Barrett does stand a slight chance though it all depends on wether the Undertaker is coming back before Wrestlemania.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

I give tonights Raw a 3/5 and with that typed im going to slp.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Tarver magically appears at the end of the rumble with darren young, skip, and whoever else..or he reforms nation of domination

























jk


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

RAW was 4/5 tonight. Really liked it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh, I can't say that I'm hype for the rumble, but hey something should happen that is good and memorable. BTW, what the hell is up with them showing Tarver randomly as if he going to win the rumble? Weird...


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow, what was the point of that main event again? What a waste of my time.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I just got back from the arena and I thought the show sucked. Obviously the crowd was great considering it was over here in Detroit, but the product feels lifeless at the moment.

Best part of my night was chanting "Cena Sucks" while sitting next to a 300 lb fat chick who was THE BIGGEST Cena fan I've ever seen in my life. She left her seat and relocated because she couldn't take me shitting on Cena. :lmao

Best part is, I'm a Cena fan I just wanted to see how she would react. I can't believe how uptight some people are. :lmao

But yeah, worst Royal Rumble go home show I can remember.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

^Glad I didn't go.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Didn't like RAW tonight. It furthered nothing in the story-lines and it didn't get me interested in the Rumble match itself. I fell asleep during the main event... no complaints there, I needed a nap. Oh well, I looked online and saw I missed nothing lol.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

What was the point of the main event? Like really? What was it?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

wwefanatic89 said:


> What was the point of the main event? Like really? What was it?




John Cena


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

I was at the show and it was weak. Crowd was great though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Raw brand peaked--I'll say with the Old School Raw/Survivor Series Fallout Episode/King of the Ring Episode or thereabouts--way, way too early. The entire build-up to the 'Rumble on Raw has been mediocre at best, probably the weakest 'Rumble build-up in I don't know how long, like 2003 or something? Miz/Morrison WWE Championship match a few weeks back notwithstanding, Raw's just kind of going through the motions, not even seeming to try. What the fuck is it about WWE? One brand has to suck while the other is kicking ass? Last year, it was Raw all over Smackdown, and since New Year's it's been the other way around. Peculiar, at least.

The lack of heated follow-up on here with comments tells the tale. The 'Rumble build-up has been _weak_, and Raw's bland right now.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

John Cena holding back Raw again? What else is new? But good to see Del Rio look strong since I got him being a storyline at the Rumble and being one of the final 4..probably another Cena jackoff session for him to win since it's Boston but that's to be expected because booking sucks dick on Raw.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Watching the show right now... is it me or Wade said 'shit' on his promo? *waits for soccer mom complaints*


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent show,

+
The Corre and New Nexus at the same time in the ring
Gail Kim FTW
Michael Tarver 

-
Alberto Del Rio on RAW AGAIN (go away!!)
Divas match
Riley eating RKO's again


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

was it just me or did they use every diva except Eve last night (might have been in the first 30 mins but missed it), I was happy to see Gail Kim again on Raw, but god forbid they stick her in a Bellas feud, thanks but no thanks. I think Maryse is starting to win me over with her attitude, granted she's always had it but she's pretty cool, shame about her moveset, but she wasn't hired for it.

As for the ending, well I was just sat there telling Yoshi Tatsu to kick everyones head in through the television :lmao.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I chuckled when Maryse tagged herself in, they totally wanted to give the impression to the audience that Ted is a total loser, but at least his losing streak is acknowledged so hopefully this losing streak angle is leading to something good for him.

I honestly marked when Nexus won the tag titles, no more Santino and Kozlov on my screen please! (or at least just reduce them to backstage segments)

I really hope Barrett will stick to his words that The Corre are about equality this time, i wanna see all four of them to go far, Heath Slater has quite grown on me as of late.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Prospekt's March said:


> I honestly marked when Nexus won the tag titles, no more Santino and Kozlov on my screen please! (or at least just reduce them to backstage segments)


That wasn't for the titles bro.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Ownage™;9268765 said:


> That wasn't for the titles bro.


Ah, my bad, i only read the result of that match because i always skip Santino matches, i thought it was for the titles. I'm still watching the show on youtube right now (it's Maryse/Ted/Alicia vs. Bryan/Bellas), maybe i should watch the whole show next time before making comments here, lol. Thanks for correcting me by the way.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

How fucking weird is that there are 2 people who can sell ADR's armbar, Mysterio and ... Mark Henry. That guy is a goddamn selling machine, he's never botched selling a move. Be it a spear, a chokeslam, or an armbar. He's very, very impressive to me, AND he's Mr. Ratings too.

I just lost all hope for DiBiase. Although his losing streak is constantly getting mentioned on RAW, he's just won a match. A MIXED TAG TEAM MATCH to end it? Really? I thought it was gonna be a face turn, a #1 contender's match, or something of importance, not some throwaway 1,5 minute clusterfuck.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> How fucking weird is that there are 2 people who can sell ADR's armbar, Mysterio and ... Mark Henry. That guy is a goddamn selling machine, he's never botched selling a move. Be it a spear, a chokeslam, or an armbar. He's very, very impressive to me, AND he's Mr. Ratings too.
> 
> I just lost all hope for DiBiase. Although his losing streak is constantly getting mentioned on RAW, he's just won a match. A MIXED TAG TEAM MATCH to end it? Really? I thought it was gonna be a face turn, a #1 contender's match, or something of importance, not some throwaway 1,5 minute clusterfuck.


Why on earth would they put Dibiase in a #1 contenders match for any belt? He's not even worthy of the Dvia's Championship


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> I just lost all hope for DiBiase. Although his losing streak is constantly getting mentioned on RAW, he's just won a match. A MIXED TAG TEAM MATCH to end it? Really? I thought it was gonna be a face turn, a #1 contender's match, or something of importance, not some throwaway 1,5 minute clusterfuck.


Technically he won a match but he didn't pin anyone, Maryse did, maybe it's just to further the storyline to continue the friction between him and Maryse so the angle is still alive, i think. My feeling is the angle will end when Brodus Clay wins NXT/gets eliminated from NXT, i guess Clay will be the solution to his losing streak in single matches.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

meh/10 - the average rating i'd give all of the RAWs of 2011 so far. For a go home show, it was really bad.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Good Raw, can't believe how much Mason Ryan looks like Batista.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Mr.King said:


> Good Raw, can't believe how much Mason Ryan looks like Batista.


I agree, until he opens his mouth, I think it's wise Ryan doesn't speak much in his tenure in the WWE.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

BambiKiller said:


> I agree, until he opens his mouth, I think it's wise Ryan doesn't speak much in his tenure in the WWE.


I want to hear him say ''I thought you were my friend''


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> I agree, until he opens his mouth, I think it's wise Ryan doesn't speak much in his tenure in the WWE.


He needs to have a heated exchange with Sheamus, consisting of rallying cries of _"FELLA!"_ and _"BOYO!"_.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

It was an decent show but had some problems. I enjoyed the Nexus/Corre interaction, Edge/Miz and the Royal Rumble brawl at the end but the rest had problems. Cena's antics in the ''main event'' were funny but it was a bit of a lame way to finish the show, that should have been the hour one main event with what happened. The Bryan/Bellas angle that they started last week didn't last long either, did it?

The Rumble hasn't been built up much at all this year. I guess they're just banking on people buying it because of its name value.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

layla, ziggles and wade barrett all on raw? cool!!!

pity the ME of wade vs punk ended in a lame way, but i enjoyed cena trolling for a little bit..
michael cole in good form, natalya snapping melina was pretty epic, damn that sharpshooter looked painful :shocked:

the daniel bryan/bellas stuff was abit ropey, but at least that storyline is over (i hope)

the miz and a-ri are the male laycool

jerry lawler fpalm , at least he didn't wrestle though.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Raw did what it is supposed to do. It entertained me.

I am rather pleased with WWE TV as of late.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Swagger always does this when he runs for something, just like last night.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Why on earth have they given one of the best wrestlers on the planet this to work with, i mean he was getting pops in October/November, but now after his stint with the Bellas the crowd is utterly silent when he comes out. does the WWE purposfully do this just to piss around the IWC?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

RAW is nothing without Wade, they should ship CM Punk and the New Nexus off to Smackdown and put Corre on RAW.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Tarver made an appearance?


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Swagger looks like the tasmanian devil when he runs.


----------



## Jason WWE (Feb 3, 2010)

I thought it was a good show. Loved the Corre / Nexus interaction, it would be nice to see that continue, but I don't know how well an ongoing feud between two heel stables would go over. I marked when Zeke got in Mason Ryan's face. Ending was predictable with everybody going at it in the ring but whatever, I am ready for the Rumble!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

They somehow explained how the "bigger picture" storyline got lost in the shuffle. I found that to be a nice detail.

Other than that, this was an enjoyable show. Can't wait for the Rumble. Build or not, this PPV always delivers.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

This weeks RAW was pretty bad, nothing really stands out to me after watching it, the crowd didn't help either, the only thing they seemed to react to was Cena.


----------



## Pareshx (Nov 6, 2006)

Is this credible?

Is HHH semi-retired? It's just speculation so far that he will be returning to fight Sheamus

http://www.twnpnews.com/messages2/32476.php


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

I've watched all episodes of raw in the last seven years since this raw. A good show with nothing making me turn the TV off. The twin girl DIVA stuff almost made tune out though... not the actual Women's match they had early with the Bret Hart girl, that was good.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Sheik said:


> I just got back from the arena and I thought the show sucked. Obviously the crowd was great considering it was over here in Detroit, but the product feels lifeless at the moment.
> 
> Best part of my night was chanting "Cena Sucks" while sitting next to a 300 lb fat chick who was THE BIGGEST Cena fan I've ever seen in my life. She left her seat and relocated because she couldn't take me shitting on Cena. :lmao
> 
> ...


Sounds like you conformed because the rest of the crowd was chanting Cena sucks.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I conformed specifically to piss of the chick next to me who was mean mugging me for cheering my favorite heels the whole night.

Nice try though.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

That's weird, i thought girls loved bad guys.


----------

